# Please post your eggs or scrolls Here



## Sun Runner Stables (Sep 5, 2008)

Hi guys- some folks were worried about seeing the eggs and they are Not supposed to be in your signatures- so please- so we can all still enjoy them-

Post them here, and beg for clicks etc- but take them out of your signatures so we don't lose the privilege of enjoying them here!-

For example- here's my little black that I saved from the abandoned cave and that members here helped me get hatched!





AhhhhhaHahahahhahahahHaaahahAAAAAA

I got a paper egg! YAYYYYYYYYYYY *Bounce bounce bounce*





And this pink needs help- only one day left! D:





Thank you everyone!!!


----------



## crponies (Sep 5, 2008)

Here are my little dragon eggs that need more clickies, please!


----------



## Tapestry Minis (Sep 5, 2008)

Thank you to everyone for their clicks keep them coming, I have new ones!!





Please Click my kids!!! Here is the link to my scroll too if you want to see how the adults turned out






My Scroll


----------



## crponies (Sep 6, 2008)

Yeah, my green and white polka-dotted one has a little crack in it.

So does my purple one now!


----------



## PrestigeMiniHorses (Sep 6, 2008)

Ok So I created a account but how do you get the eggs? Im so lost. lol


----------



## Sun Runner Stables (Sep 6, 2008)

Every five min, the eggs 'drop' with a big drop on the hour, just keep hitting Cave, and refreshing, and you'll see eggs, click on them Fast-

Then you'll be able to get eggs.  Check the "Hey you young ppl" Thread.


----------



## Tapestry Minis (Sep 6, 2008)

Be careful Prestige......This is just as addicting as MINIS (well ...close second)


----------



## HGFarm (Sep 6, 2008)

I clicked on all of them- now one of the purple ones has a HOLE in it!!!! Oh boy!!!


----------



## crponies (Sep 6, 2008)

Oh, I have hatchlings now! Hurrah! Thank you all!

What is that little one? It says on its page it doesn't seem to be a dragon.


----------



## Sun Runner Stables (Sep 6, 2008)

It's Super addictive ML- be careful- you'll have to collect them all as well as the rest of us-


----------



## crponies (Sep 6, 2008)

I gave your egg a click for you, Mary Lou!


----------



## Tapestry Minis (Sep 6, 2008)

ML you lucky duck! I've been trying so hard to get a split egg.... :arg! ......





Got clickys from me and I'm sending in my mom for more clicks!!





crpoines your little guy is a Dino hatchling


----------



## Sun Runner Stables (Sep 6, 2008)

Yay!! I clicked your eggs! I know it's addictive, I keep two screens open so I can go back and try for eggs-


----------



## crponies (Sep 6, 2008)

Thanks, Christine! That looks like a handy guide.


----------



## Casnos Minis (Sep 6, 2008)

I can't get into the cave to get eggs. How do you do this? I'm all registered and everything.

Christy


----------



## Casnos Minis (Sep 6, 2008)

Mary Lou - LB said:


> Just keep hitting reload on your browser and eggs will come up..


Is that the same as the refresh button? Becasue I'm still getting nothing.

Christy


----------



## Sun Runner Stables (Sep 6, 2008)

Yes- it'll be on the 5 min mark- for example, 8:05, 8:10- etc etc. On the hour, it's a longer drop with more eggs. It's better to try then- though suddenly there is a really annoying *Are you sure you want this egg pop up* that they are arguing about removing. Sigh. That's annoying.


----------



## Casnos Minis (Sep 6, 2008)

that did come up when I tried to take an abandoned egg and then it said it was taken. okay i'll keep trying.

Christy


----------



## Casnos Minis (Sep 6, 2008)

i guess dialup is too slow because every egg I click is already taken. I'll have to wait to play until 9/11 when I get DSL.

CHristy


----------



## Casnos Minis (Sep 6, 2008)

[SIZE=18pt]PLEASE CLICK ON MY EGGS!!!!![/SIZE]

christy


----------



## MiniMaid (Sep 6, 2008)

here is mine someone told me I could have eggs and not look @ the fourm and she hadent seen any fighting anyway






http://dragcave.net/user/goat4broke


----------



## Stef (Sep 7, 2008)

Here are mine if you could please



click them it would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Tapestry Minis (Sep 7, 2008)

So far I have 3 males and 1 female....isn't that just typical


----------



## Sun Runner Stables (Sep 7, 2008)

I am male heavy to right now- I am hoping that my little orange and the rest hatch out/grow as girls as right now I am a even happily.


----------



## Casnos Minis (Sep 7, 2008)

I have a question? I have 4 eggs and it won't let me get anymore, why?

CHristy


----------



## Tapestry Minis (Sep 7, 2008)

You can only have 4 eggs or 4 hatchlings at a time. When one hatches you can get another...etc....


----------



## HGFarm (Sep 8, 2008)

Oh you are funny and MaryLou you crack me up!! I clicked on everybody's eggs, dragons, etc.. MaryLou how did you get a dragon already? You can get those and not just eggs?

I got a visual of MaryLou sitting at her computer frantically clicking away to get one, LOL


----------



## sammyelle (Sep 8, 2008)

.


----------



## HGFarm (Sep 8, 2008)

That is terrible, thanks for saving him MaryLou! He is lovely! LOL I hope we dont have to start a dragon rescue for neglected and abandoned dragons!


----------



## RENMACMINIS (Sep 8, 2008)

http://dragcave.net/user/RenMacFarm

I have 2 eggs so far. clicks on mine would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## crponies (Sep 8, 2008)

Sherry, you need to post the code for each egg so we can click on them. You can't click on them from your scroll.


----------



## crponies (Sep 8, 2008)

Ok, so I am confused about how many you can have. I have 4 hatchlings right and so it won't let me have another egg. However, I have seen people here that have more than 4 total eggs and hatchlings.


----------



## RENMACMINIS (Sep 8, 2008)

well fudge I will have to post the codes later. My keyboard went kaplooey and I am using my onscreen keyboard to type. I cant copy and paste the codes using it. Thank You for telling me what I had to do!


----------



## Tapestry Minis (Sep 8, 2008)

crponies said:


> Ok, so I am confused about how many you can have. I have 4 hatchlings right and so it won't let me have another egg. However, I have seen people here that have more than 4 total eggs and hatchlings.


Hi Jayne,

I read it in that guide. You can't have more than 4 eggs at once or more than 4 hatchlings at a time. Once you are down below 4 of either you can get another one. It also said that the only way you can have 5 eggs is if you already have 4 and you breed for eggs you can keep one of those making 5. Hope that makes sense



I keep trying to get it to let me have 5 but it wont budge...humph

Of course I tried breeding my ONE female and they weren't interested in each other! Can you believe that...



To add to that now I can't breed her for 7 DAYS! :arg! Ok this is getting almost as bad as mare stare


----------



## crponies (Sep 8, 2008)

I think I get it now. I read it but I still didn't get it. So, you could have 3 eggs and 3 hatchlings?


----------



## Tapestry Minis (Sep 8, 2008)

crponies said:


> I think I get it now. I read it but I still didn't get it. So, you could have 3 eggs and 3 hatchlings?


Yes



or 4 eggs and 4 hatchlings


----------



## crponies (Sep 9, 2008)

If you can have 4 eggs AND 4 hatchlings, why won't it let me take more eggs? All I have is 4 hatchlings.


----------



## TangoMango (Sep 9, 2008)

Thank you kindly!


----------



## Tapestry Minis (Sep 9, 2008)

crponies said:


> If you can have 4 eggs AND 4 hatchlings, why won't it let me take more eggs? All I have is 4 hatchlings.


Because you already have your max on eggs....AND from what I've noticed your guys wont emerge from their eggs till one of the hatchlings matures to and Adult.

Easy.....pace yourself


----------



## FSGemstoneMiniatures (Sep 9, 2008)

I joined too! Wanna click.. pretty please..?


----------



## Tapestry Minis (Sep 9, 2008)

I hope everyone isn't loosing interest already. My first set of eggs who are now adults have over 2000 views and my eggs now are just barely pushing 400. We need everyones help


----------



## Tapestry Minis (Sep 9, 2008)

ML they are on the first page of this thread


----------



## shelia (Sep 9, 2008)

I don't understand how this works! I clicked on the eggs and then clicked on them again and it shows the same amount of clicks. Does that mean my clicks aren't counting? What am I doing wrong? When i click on them the window pops up to tell me about them.


----------



## Tapestry Minis (Sep 9, 2008)

Shelia....It only counts one click per person per day per egg and hatchling


----------



## shelia (Sep 9, 2008)

Thanks! I couldn't remember where I left off so I went back and clicked them all again.


----------



## Sun Runner Stables (Sep 9, 2008)

Yay my little paper dragon hatched! It's So freaking cute! Ahhh. lol


----------



## Tapestry Minis (Sep 9, 2008)

spotted pony girl said:


> Yay my little paper dragon hatched! It's So freaking cute! Ahhh. lol


Hey is sooo CUTE!!! I want one!


----------



## HGFarm (Sep 9, 2008)

Ok I gave everyone a clickie again today..... do I feel silly or what?


----------



## Sun Runner Stables (Sep 9, 2008)

http://dragcave.net/viewdragon/Fk7p

This is one of my little bred eggs, and she's dying. I am now worried about it as her two clutch mates have hatched and are doing great- help her out?

HG no don't feel silly, you are helping everyone out!


----------



## Tapestry Minis (Sep 9, 2008)

Well I now have 5 hatchlings so I guess the rule of no more than 4 eggs or 4 hatchlings only keeps you from getting more eggs. It doesn't keep hatchlings from emerging if you already have 4. Learn something new every day


----------



## Gizzmoe (Sep 9, 2008)

Well current I have 1 hatchlings and 2 adults.

Here are my adults - yet to be named









Here is my hatchling





And now my newest egg


----------



## FSGemstoneMiniatures (Sep 10, 2008)

Everyone got a click today..!


----------



## Gizzmoe (Sep 10, 2008)

FSGemstoneMiniatures said:


> Everyone got a click today..!


ditto, but i wonder if there is a way we can make it easier to keep track of everyones eggs and hatchlings


----------



## Gizzmoe (Sep 10, 2008)

Okay to make it easier for everyone wanting to raise their dragon eggs and hatchlings I made a forum. There are 2 topics which are stickied at the top so that they are easier to find. Just post your dragon eggs and hatchlings as requested and it should make it loads easier to ensure that everyones eggs and hatchlings get their clicks



Hoping that this sets off well and that everyone enjoys having it. Here is the link for the forum

Dragon Forum


----------



## SunQuest (Sep 10, 2008)

UGGG... I didn't realize that my two eggs died! I didn't know they disappeared from my signature.

Anyway, I am trying to get these two hatched. The blue and white egg only has a very very short time, like a day or so... Please help it out as I don't belong to a lot of forums! Anyone willing to post the egg somewhere to help nurse it through?



Thanks for the help on this one! You all saved it!





And here are my newest as of now:



 





And I went to the other forum. Hope it helps!

And thanks to those that helped mature this one of mine. His name is Raduk.


----------



## Blitz Huf Miniatures (Sep 11, 2008)

I had fun clicking on everyone's eggs and Dragons yesterday and today! Now you got me started!



Please click my eggs:


----------



## RENMACMINIS (Sep 11, 2008)

Ok I hope this works, here are my eggs!













Thank You!


----------



## SunQuest (Sep 11, 2008)

Hey everyone,

This link may be of help to you all. I found it last night, and they have a sticky thread to post when your egg or hatchling has less than 2 days to live. It is the Emergency Eggs thread. The egg that I found abandoned was totally hatched last night, and I suspect that a good part of it was due to this forum and the one I am posting the link to.

http://www.gaiaonline.com/guilds/viewforum.php?f=351155

And my completely new eggs I posted to the other sticky thread titled "click the eggs above you, all eggspam goes here" and they have gotten a fair number of clicks.

Hope this helps those of you with the really close calls.


----------



## crponies (Sep 11, 2008)

Please make sure you click on my hatchlings as they have less than 2 days left.

















Thanks!


----------



## Tapestry Minis (Sep 11, 2008)

Been religiously giving everyone clickies everyday. Please return the favor





Thank you to everyoone for their clicks keep them coming, I have new ones!!

















I am pleased to introduce our first home bred eggs!!









Please Click my kids!!! Here is the link to my scroll too if you want to see how the adults turned out





My Scroll


----------



## Tapestry Minis (Sep 12, 2008)

Bump....there are a lot of eggs in the whole thread that only have a day or two left and need your clicks or they will die!





HELP!!


----------



## joyenes (Sep 12, 2008)

I got my first egg but how do I put the code on here so I can see it?? Joyce


----------



## joyenes (Sep 12, 2008)

Here's my newest egg. Please keep clicking. Thanks





I figured it out! Yippie.. Please click my little eggs


----------



## Casnos Minis (Sep 12, 2008)

Please continue to click. My pink one has 1 day left, my orange one has 1.05 days, and the other 2 have 2 days. I won't be here tomorrow as I'm going to the Linda Best Show, so please continue to click away.

Thanks,

Christy



Casnos Minis said:


> [SIZE=18pt]PLEASE CLICK ON MY EGGS!!!!![/SIZE]
> 
> christy


----------



## crponies (Sep 12, 2008)

Thanks, everyone! I now have 4 adults. The dragons are all females and the dino is a male. I guess I'll have to try for some more eggs so I can hopefully get some males for breeding.


----------



## Lisa (Sep 12, 2008)

Clicky Mine Please!


----------



## crponies (Sep 13, 2008)

I got 3 eggs this time:

another purple 



a white one 



another blue 



I kind of just click which ever eggs I can since if I'm not really fast I don't get one at all. Maybe I'll give up these purple and blue one though to get something I don't have. I haven't decided. Anyone know if purple and blue can be boys or always girls?


----------



## crponies (Sep 13, 2008)

Just went through the thread and clicked on everyone's eggs and hatchlings. Two of the eggs hatched! They belong to Christy and FS. I was sorry to see that there have been at least two eggs that have died though. Keep clicking people, please.


----------



## Tapestry Minis (Sep 13, 2008)

Please everyone we need your clicks. I was going to make a suggestion if everyone would put your eggs as far forward in the thread as possible it might make it easier for people visiting the thread to click all of them.


----------



## Tapestry Minis (Sep 14, 2008)

Bump.....there are some eggs that will die today if they don't get some help.



give everyone a quick click!


----------



## crponies (Sep 14, 2008)

I went through and did my clicking for today too.


----------



## sammyelle (Sep 14, 2008)

.


----------



## HGFarm (Sep 14, 2008)

Oh I feel terrible a couple died!! I was really sick yesterday and didnt get in here.. but I just clicked everybody's everything! Some eggs have VERY little time left!!!!

What does it mean if you click on some and the box that opens up is just blank with nothing in it???

Sammyelle, when I click on your bottom two, nothing happens!


----------



## Sun Runner Stables (Sep 15, 2008)

There is a page guide for folks that need ICU for your dragons- you guys Don't need clicks, you need Views!!! You need to take your eggs to far far busier forums that will Allow you to post in your siggy- If you need a recommendation, check the dragon forum, or PM me. I can not mention my own favorite blog here.

http://dragcave.net/user/Red%20Mare

Edited to add- look at my scroll, and look how Low my clicks are on even my full grown dragons! It's the views!!


----------



## Casnos Minis (Sep 15, 2008)

2 of mine hatched and 2 died.

Tasha





Hunter


----------



## Equuisize (Sep 15, 2008)

I guess I'm confused on how to help.......I've been clicking on everyone's eggs

since this thread started, although I've not taken the time to understand the game.

I have noticed that the number of 'clicks' don't seem to go up very fast.

So what has to be done to increase the views? When you click on an egg, I, at least

am not seeing anything else to click on, on those pages, to help increase the chances

of the egg maturing....


----------



## HGFarm (Sep 15, 2008)

I'm with equissize... I have been clicking- so what is the difference between that and viewing??

And do you have to sign up for anything for all that to work? Dang, sorry some of them died..


----------



## Tapestry Minis (Sep 15, 2008)

Like Spotty Pony Girl said this game really makes it where you have to be able to post them on forums in your siggy. Then each time you post in a thread and someone views that thread, even if they don't click on the egg/hatchling, that egg/hatchling gets a view. I signed up on their forum and there are a lot of nice people that are willing to help your eggs/hatchlings along if they are in trouble. If you can post the link to your scroll.


----------



## Casnos Minis (Sep 15, 2008)

I've got 3 more eggs. Please view them all.





















Christy


----------



## RENMACMINIS (Sep 15, 2008)

Look mine all hatched! THANK YOU ALL FOR YOUR CLICKS! Now they need help growing up. Everyone got a click from me today!


----------



## Tapestry Minis (Sep 16, 2008)

Everyone be patient the site has been down for a day so far and so it wont count anything at the moment. They were saying on the other forum though that all eggs/hatchlings should be credited for the time the site was down so no one will loose their eggs/hatchlings.


----------



## Dr. Pam (Sep 17, 2008)

Well, I'm egg-hausted. I opened this thread to see what was going on and I ended up clicking on everybody's everything on all 10 pages (then I found out halfway through you only get credit for one click a day)

Have fun with your critters-I'll stop in now and then to help the eggs.


----------



## Tapestry Minis (Sep 17, 2008)

ML can you post a link to your scroll. I might be able to help if you can get that on here.


----------



## Ashley (Sep 17, 2008)

Lets see if this works. Please make them hatch


----------



## Sun Runner Stables (Sep 18, 2008)

ZMOG ML has her Dragon as her Avatar! * My work here is done!* Smiles and does a little dance for ML and her pretty dragon!


----------



## Blitz Huf Miniatures (Sep 18, 2008)

[SIZE=18pt] Please click for me! Help my boys grow up:[/SIZE]











My daughter's hatchlings and egg:













My son's eggs and hatchlings:

















: Thanks so much!



:


----------



## Lucky-C-Acres-Minis (Sep 18, 2008)

Here's mine finally! Unfortunately two died OH!

My Scroll

Eggs:

















Hatchlings:

Adults:


----------



## TangoMango (Sep 18, 2008)

Here are my new little buddies!

Thanks for the help~


----------



## Matt73 (Sep 18, 2008)

How come there are never any eggies in the cave when I go


----------



## Matt73 (Sep 18, 2008)

How come there are never any eggies in the cave when I go


----------



## SunQuest (Sep 18, 2008)

They only are available for very breif periods of time and are snatched up as quickly as they are dropped. The big drop happens on the hour every hour. And every 5 minutes there is a drop that is about 3 eggs at that time. The further into the hour that the time goes, the less likely of a chance that the eggs will be there as there is a total number to be dropped every hour, and once they are all snatched up, then that is it. So after the first 1/2 hour, it is hit or miss.

Just keep refreshing at each 5 minute interval and you should eventually see something. Getting an egg is another story as I have seen upwards of 500 people all competing for that first click on the egg.

Everyone, Please help these hatchlings mature... Thanks!


----------



## Vertical Limit (Sep 18, 2008)

OK......I have no idea what I am doing but it looked like fun! Don't let my egg die! HELP!


----------



## Maxi'sMinis (Sep 18, 2008)

I have eggs but I couldn't figure out how to post them on the forum. Do you just put the code in the add image link for the forum or some other way? Help by babies are gona die if I don't get them posted.









Ok then I laid my eggs. please save my babies and give them some clicks :



:baby

Just so I am sure all you have to do is click on everyones eggs and dragons once per day and it is counted on each one once per day? You don't have to do anything else in the Dragon cave?

These are my daughter Kristina's eggs. She needs clicks for her kids too.


----------



## Lucky-C-Acres-Minis (Sep 18, 2008)

> I have eggs but I couldn't figure out how to post them on the forum. Do you just put the code in the add image link for the forum or some other way? Help by babies are gona die if I don't get them posted.


Go to the "Get Code" for your eggs and copy the second box, then paste it right here in the message box..


----------



## Vertical Limit (Sep 18, 2008)

Thanks ML........I layed it all by myself!









Clicks please!


----------



## Heart L Ranch (Sep 18, 2008)

not sure if I am doing this right...... but it IS addicting!


----------



## The Dynamic Duo (Sep 18, 2008)

My FIRST egg! Clicks, please???





Oops! Got another egg!!





two in 1 morning!


----------



## Heart L Ranch (Sep 18, 2008)

Heart L Ranch said:


> not sure if I am doing this right...... but it IS addicting!


oh my... I got another









ok.....3 is my limit





Somehow I have another egg.....





All this clicking... hope everyone elses egg hatch too


----------



## Tapestry Minis (Sep 19, 2008)

Awwww... Alyx you got one of the new eggs! LUCKY!!


----------



## HGFarm (Sep 19, 2008)

OMG, I can't even believe I am doing this.... I feel like an idiot... click, click, click, refresh, cave, cave, oh, an abandoned one!!!!

I GOT AN EGG!!!! It wont let me copy the links underneath it!! What do I do!!???

HELP!!! I dont want my egg to die and dont know where to go now.... it says to copy one of the links and put it somewhere, but none of them will let me copy......

I got it to copy and now dont know how or where to put it!!!









OMG!!!! LOOK!!! An EGG appeared!!!!








Now what do I do??
















Ok, went to my 'scroll' and look what I found!!!!! Nothing told me I had this!!!













Please clickie my eggs so they can be dragons?!!

Here is my scroll if it's easier?

http://dragcave.net/user/HGFarm


----------



## joyenes (Sep 19, 2008)

OK I just bumped my eggs up to this page. I will keep clicking your eggs everyday too. I feel like you Laurie, crazy for trying to hatch an egg but boy I really want them hatch so PLEASE click. Thanks Joyce


----------



## The Dynamic Duo (Sep 19, 2008)

Tapestry Minis said:


> Awwww... Alyx you got one of the new eggs! LUCKY!!


A new egg??? I didnt know but cool!!! I want more though!




I also showed my boyfriend and now HES addicted too!!!!


----------



## HGFarm (Sep 19, 2008)

I thought I had only gotten one egg, but my scroll showed four- I was shocked!

Joyce I clicked your eggs!!! You dont have much time for them to hatch!! I clicked everybody's everything again....

This is too funny...


----------



## The Dynamic Duo (Sep 19, 2008)

Wow! This will be a good distraction before foaling season! Dragon hatching season!!!!


----------



## Vertical Limit (Sep 19, 2008)

Can someone tell me why my egg says it was "STOLEN"? What the heck? It has no mother or father listed. OH!

DRAGON CAVE

Laurie (HG) I see you have a stolen egg too! Are we thieves?

Clicking on everyones eggs this morning!


----------



## The Dynamic Duo (Sep 19, 2008)

you dont know the parents until they hatch (usually). it says it was stolen becaquse you took it from the cave. its ok, your not doing anything illegal


----------



## Matt73 (Sep 19, 2008)

SunQuest said:


> They only are available for very breif periods of time and are snatched up as quickly as they are dropped. The big drop happens on the hour every hour. And every 5 minutes there is a drop that is about 3 eggs at that time. The further into the hour that the time goes, the less likely of a chance that the eggs will be there as there is a total number to be dropped every hour, and once they are all snatched up, then that is it. So after the first 1/2 hour, it is hit or miss.
> Just keep refreshing at each 5 minute interval and you should eventually see something. Getting an egg is another story as I have seen upwards of 500 people all competing for that first click on the egg.
> 
> Thanks!
> ...


----------



## anoki (Sep 19, 2008)

Ok...I soooooo do not get this!!! LOL








~kathryn


----------



## The Dynamic Duo (Sep 19, 2008)

New egg  Now I'm full. Cant wait to start breeding them


----------



## Tapestry Minis (Sep 19, 2008)

Alyx you are very right. This has been a very good disctraction for me from the SALE BOARD!!! I keep getting myself in trouble if I go through the sale board.








kathryn there isn't much to understand other than it's VERY addicting!!!



Give it a try





Oh I wanted to remind everyone. More help can be given if you post the link to your scroll


----------



## The Dynamic Duo (Sep 19, 2008)

Me too! My parents say 1 mini is enough (hopefully soon to be 1 and a half.) but I still look


----------



## Vertical Limit (Sep 19, 2008)

The Dynamic Duo said:


> you dont know the parents until they hatch (usually). it says it was stolen becaquse you took it from the cave. its ok, your not doing anything illegal


Hi Alyx......If you look at some of the other eggs it does list the parents! Who knows. I don't know how I got the egg to begin with since when I clicked on them it said they were already taken.





But click anyway....I don't want it to die!


----------



## The Dynamic Duo (Sep 19, 2008)

Yeah, I noticed that. if you got it from the "abandoned pile" those are usually bred by other people and if its not what they want, they abandon. thats why the parents are there on certain ones 

Edit;

Got sister an account 

Sisters Scroll

My scroll!


----------



## The Dynamic Duo (Sep 19, 2008)

BUMP

Hatch our eggs!!!!


----------



## joyenes (Sep 19, 2008)

Bumping up my eggs. Three actually hatched !!!

My scroll link: http://dragcave.net/user/joyenes


----------



## Maxi'sMinis (Sep 19, 2008)

I've clicked everyones eggs and hatchlings today.


----------



## Casnos Minis (Sep 19, 2008)

My hatchlings inly have 1.2 days left, PLEASE CLICK THEM!!!

Christy



Casnos Minis said:


> I've got 3 more eggs. Please view them all.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Blitz Huf Miniatures (Sep 20, 2008)

[SIZE=18pt]If you need lots of clicks fast, try posting on: http://www.gaiaonline.com/guilds/viewtopic...99939#165664473 It really helps!!!![/SIZE]

My new eggs:











My daughter's hatchling and eggs:











My son's eggs:


----------



## Tapestry Minis (Sep 20, 2008)

Christy and everyone....post the link to your scroll too. It will help with the views!


----------



## Vertical Limit (Sep 20, 2008)

Here is a link to my scroll. How is that different than posting the egg itself?

http://dragcave.net/user/dddragonian


----------



## HGFarm (Sep 20, 2008)

Clicked on everybody's and here is a link to my scroll too.....

Please view or click on mine!!

http://dragcave.net/user/HGFarm

Oh no Carol, your first green egg died!!! I hope mine dont die!


----------



## Lewella (Sep 20, 2008)

I've been clicking on everyone else's eggs and had to join in!


----------



## Vertical Limit (Sep 20, 2008)

HGFarm said:


> Clicked on everybody's and here is a link to my scroll too.....
> Please view or click on mine!!
> 
> http://dragcave.net/user/HGFarm
> ...







Laurie, I have no idea how that one got there. It must have been sometime yesterday and when I looked it said your egg had died! I didn't even go get that egg!

I really just wanted to start out with ONE. Didn't want to be greedy! I will click on everyone's egg now......please don't let my glowing orange egg CROKE!



All I want right now is one nice healthy little dragon to raise and nuture for my very own!


----------



## Tapestry Minis (Sep 20, 2008)

Here are my new ones. Please help them along


----------



## HGFarm (Sep 20, 2008)

That's what happened to me too Carol! I thought I got one only, and went I happened to go into my scroll to see what I needed to do once I got an egg, there was three more in there!!





Hey look, Tapestry has FIVE eggs!! I clicked on everyone's again!!


----------



## Casnos Minis (Sep 20, 2008)

http://dragcave.net/user/Casnos%20MInis

Here's my scroll. My hatchlings have only .19 and less days left. VIew them please. All my other eggs only have 2.52 days left.

Christy


----------



## Sun Runner Stables (Sep 20, 2008)

Holy Cow Tapestry- You managed to get one of the new weather eggs And a silver (The beautiful glow grey egg)

I have 5 weather/season eggs going now....

Hym some ppl need help badly... I'm posting a dragon ICU thread now to help!

(FYI If you have short short timer eggs/hatchlings Abandon them- this will add a day to their time, and often someone with better skills at raising the egg will grab it- beats a dead egg or hatchling on your scroll!)


----------



## Tapestry Minis (Sep 21, 2008)

You wouldn't believe how excited I was to get the weather egg I tried really hard



Then in again in one of the 5 minute drops I was hunting a silver or paper and BAM there it was. I so couldn't believe I was fast enough to get it. I'm so excited to see them hatch!!





Hopefully I can get a paper and gold next time around.


----------



## HGFarm (Sep 21, 2008)

Does anything special have to be done when you click on people's eggs or go to their scroll thing and click from there? I click on people's eggs and hatchlings but the numbers dont change when I do. Or do they only update overnight?

I want to make sure I am not missing anything!!!???

And please click on my eggs too...

http://dragcave.net/user/HGFarm


----------



## Vertical Limit (Sep 21, 2008)

What I have been doing is clicking on other's LINKS. I can keep refreshing the page and the number of views go up. Like you Laurie.......I just made the number of views on your eggs go up about 50 times!

I did this with Mary Lou's hatchling and the next thing I knew it was mature! Don't know if it had anything to do with me clicking though......

And I can click on my own link.............then go to the top of that page and click on my link again and keep refreshing and making my own VIEWS go up. (up to 500 clicks I think)

I hope it's helping!

Here's my link.....

http://dragcave.net/user/dddragonian


----------



## Heart L Ranch (Sep 21, 2008)

hope this works....LOL

http://dragcave.net/user/mr.music


----------



## Tapestry Minis (Sep 21, 2008)

Found a pretty neat site to help with your views/clicks The Dragon Cave Fansite they have a "hatchery" where you post your eggs and a "daycare" where you post your hatchlings.

Also you don't have to copy the whole code into this page you scroll all the way to the bottom, put in just the name on your scroll then the 4 character identifier for each egg/hatchling. I also found out that your scroll stays in the same spot and you just update as your eggs/hatchlings as needed.


----------



## Casnos Minis (Sep 21, 2008)

unfortunatly my hatchlings died



. Please view mt eggs as they are going to be hatching soon.

christy


----------



## HGFarm (Sep 22, 2008)

Carol

I went to click on yours, and when I hit refresh on yours, mine or tapestry's nothing happened and the numbers didnt go up!

Am I missing something? You clicked on the 'view' by each egg in the scroll... then hit refresh when that window opens? I got nothing.....


----------



## Tapestry Minis (Sep 22, 2008)

If you click on someones scroll and then hit refresh from there.


----------



## SunQuest (Sep 22, 2008)

*Hey everyone that is having problems with hatching your dragon eggs,*

This link may be of help to you all. You only need a free account with gaia to post on this forum.

http://www.gaiaonline.com/guilds/viewforum.php?f=351155

Click on the* Emergency Eggs* thread and post your critical condition eggs and hatchlings there. Critical condition eggs and hatchlings are those that have LESS than 2 days. The dragon walkers will walk your egg or hatchling for you and it should hatch if you are close to the 2 day mark. They have rescued ones with less than a day, but that is really pushing it in my opinion. Just remember, you *MUST* put on your post these words: *PERMISSION TO WALK* and post the links and a link to your scroll as well.

And my completely new eggs I posted to the other thread titled "*Click the eggs above you, all eggspam goes here*" and they have gotten a fair number of clicks. This thread I post on about once a day or so. Sometimes I post more, but I make sure my post has slipped down several pages before posting again so that others get a chance to post their eggs as well.

If you post on either of the above threads, make sure to click on several pages worth of eggs in those threads as everyone posting is worried about getting exposure for their eggs and hatchlings.

And remember, you can click on EACH egg once per day per IP address and it will give that egg a point. So click on as many eggs as you have time for.

Hope this helps those of you with the really close calls.

Now for my dragons that need help. The red egg is from my first dragon pairing. The rest I either rescued or snatched from the cave. Please click them! Thanks in advance!!!

















(ZOMG!!! I snatched a Fall Dragon Egg! Can't believe it. WAHOO!



)


----------



## Vertical Limit (Sep 22, 2008)

OMG! My egg hatched! * Thanks to all who helped!*





Laurie......you cannot click on VIEW........you just have to keep clicking refresh. It works. If it does't work you are not on the right page.

Here is my link again.......http://dragcave.net/user/dddragonian

Look!





Is there something really wrong with it's eyes? It says it's eyes look strange?


----------



## Maxi'sMinis (Sep 22, 2008)

Please click my eggs. Only have 2 days on a couple.



:shocked



 hello there baby D?



 oh a read head









Please save my babies and give them some clicks :



:baby

These are my daughter Kristina's eggs. She needs clicks for her kids too.







 Oh how precious



 Aaaawww what a cutie





Thank you Sunquest and Tapestry Minis for sharing the awesome web sites to help hatching eggs and growing hatchlings!!! I can't believe how fast it is. The number of views and clicks is awesome. Within an hour of putting my daughters white egg in the emergency hatchery it hatched!!!!


----------



## SunQuest (Sep 22, 2008)

Vertical Limit said:


> Is there something really wrong with it's eyes? It says it's eyes look strange?


Hey Carol, there is nothing wrong with it's eyes. It is just that it's eyes are open at this early stage of life. Just look the other hatchling's eyes:wink


----------



## Vertical Limit (Sep 22, 2008)

SunQuest said:


> Vertical Limit said:
> 
> 
> > Is there something really wrong with it's eyes? It says it's eyes look strange?
> ...



Ooooooooooooo! Thank You Nila! Must be something special...........I hope!


----------



## Maxi'sMinis (Sep 22, 2008)

With my eggs on a couple other web sites I am getting a bizzillion views, what about the clicks they are staying the same!!!




:No-Sad

OMGosh in less than 2 hours the views have nearly doubled and my eggs are cracking


----------



## Magic (Sep 22, 2008)

I couldn't resist, I found some abandoned eggs and had to adopt them (heaven help me, lol! Here's my scrollSpotted Dragon Scroll Page Did I do that right? Now the pressure to keep these eggs alive, arrggh!!!


----------



## HGFarm (Sep 22, 2008)

Oh Carol thanks!!! I got it!!! I did everyone's a bunch of times!!!

And one of my eggs has a crack in it!! Magic, I did yours a bunch of times too!!


----------



## Magic (Sep 22, 2008)

Thanks Laurie!



I like to refresh scrolls a bunch of times and see if I can cause a change on people's eggs-- funny how making just a little crack in a make-believe egg can be so thrilling, lol! So how would I go about posting my eggs in one of my posts so they can be clicked too? (sorry, I'm so technologically helpless it's pitiful!)


----------



## HGFarm (Sep 22, 2008)

When you go into your scroll, on the dragon site, there is a thing that says 'get code' to the right of all your eggs, etc... it is the second one that you can copy and paste here to make the eggs appear

















Help, I only have 3 days left on mine!!

http://dragcave.net/user/HGFarm

Please click on my little guys... I dont want them to die and want to see them hatch and what they look like!

Cripes, this is a silly game on the computer... do I sound desperate now or what? I am clicking as many as I can- or viewing or whatever you call it to make the numbers go up. It wont change mine any more, but I can still raise the numbers on other's.

How come I see some with over 3000 views that still are not hatched and some with only a few hundred views that are already hatched?? I dont get it.


----------



## HGFarm (Sep 22, 2008)

Ok all you guys, I am clicking away on all your eggs and hatchlings and watching the numbers go up! Please do mine too!!!

Hey Maxi's, do you have a link to your scrolls to post again?? You have more eggs to hatch and hatchlings to grow!


----------



## Sun Runner Stables (Sep 22, 2008)

Each egg is different, and Unique views count for more then just simple views if that makes any sense.

If you run into trouble HG just please PM me-

And lol Carol, no nothing's wrong, that's just it's description-

You have a little Magi there, if you check out my scroll you will see the adult form, unless you want to keep it a surprise.


----------



## nootka (Sep 22, 2008)

I grabbed one, finally, not just an abandoned one:





Love the color!!!

Been clicking eggs when I have time...


----------



## Vertical Limit (Sep 22, 2008)

nootka said:


> I grabbed one, finally, not just an abandoned one:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Oh Liz! You have the same egg as me except mine hatched this morning into this:





Love the color too!


----------



## nootka (Sep 22, 2008)

Purdy! I love the color so much, glad the baby is the same as the egg.





Here is my scroll link:

Nootka's Scroll

Liz


----------



## HGFarm (Sep 22, 2008)

Ok, Nootka, I just racked up over 100 views on your eggs... you know you have three eggs, right?

And if you put them and the scroll addie, I guess you can get clicks and the view things.....


----------



## crponies (Sep 23, 2008)

My last eggs all died.



Here are my current two:





Here is my scroll: Atalaya's Scroll (Atalaya is sort of my game name.)


----------



## ErikaS. (Sep 23, 2008)

Okay, so I just had to join everyone else. Here are mine:









Please help!!!





oops, I got another one!!

And now, here's my scroll: http://dragcave.net/user/KerkaJay

Thanks guys!


----------



## Maxi'sMinis (Sep 23, 2008)

Tapestry and Sunquest gave us these 2 web sites to post your eggs and hatchlings on. They will grow and hatch in a day or 2. Try it it's awesome



:BananaHappy





You just have to register and create a post with your egg codes. Just read the instructions and follow very easy



:yes

http://www.gaiaonline.com/guilds/viewforum.php?f=351155

http://gwynevere.110mb.com/hatchform.php


----------



## Maxi'sMinis (Sep 23, 2008)

Here is my daughters scroll link.

Please view and click her hatchlings and eggs.

http://dragcave.net/user/MMB2











 woa look at all these babies













I'm on a roll now, look at my babies and new eggs



:wub





Please click and view



:yes





http://dragcave.net/user/MMB53



 oh what a cutie



 a lil red head

















I've clicked and viewed everyones eggs and hatchlings!!!!

I just cracked 2 of yours HGFarm (Laurie)!


----------



## HGFarm (Sep 23, 2008)

Here are mine again for the day! I worked on everybody's this morning.... Tapestry, your redhead is the one that hatched for me last night when I was refreshing your views!

I got a couple more that I was able to 'crack' this morning on my own, but they have a long way to go, and I see my first one has a hole in it now! I only have just over two days left so please view and click on my eggs and scroll!!! I also got a couple of cracks started on Dynamic Duo's eggs....

http://dragcave.net/user/HGFarm


----------



## Tapestry Minis (Sep 23, 2008)

HGFarm said:


> Here are mine again for the day! I worked on everybody's this morning.... Tapestry, your redhead is the one that hatched for me last night when I was refreshing your views!


You sure it was mine? My red dragons have been mature for sometime now. I've been waiting on my black and guardian which just finally hatched this morning at about 4am



I couldn't sleep last night so I was up watching the time run down on them


----------



## HGFarm (Sep 23, 2008)

Maybe it wasn't yours... it was in the postings someone has for their kid's eggs.... the second child's scroll....?? I am getting confused now!

And Magic, the crack that started in your gray egg last night I just made bigger this morning. Was trying to get your two other ones started but they aren't ready yet this morning!

Edit: Ah, went to the ICU post and looked- it was Maxi's Minis that it hatched for me!


----------



## Tapestry Minis (Sep 23, 2008)

I don't have any kids other than my four legged ones........yet


----------



## joyenes (Sep 23, 2008)

I put my eggs on this site http://www.gaiaonline.com/guilds/viewforum.php?f=351155 and it sure helped hatch my fast. I so many cute hatchlings now and they all need to grow up.

I love the little purple and red one Maxis has.





My Scroll http://dragcave.net/user/joyenes

Heres a new list of mine.





























Thanks for all your clicks, I'm off to click all of yours



Joyce


----------



## Lucky-C-Acres-Minis (Sep 23, 2008)

Need some more clicks/views on these guys, only 2 days to hatch or they die!


----------



## Maxi'sMinis (Sep 23, 2008)

Been busy clicking and viewing everyones eggs and hatchlings












They are all so cute. Happy clicking


----------



## Magic (Sep 23, 2008)

I finally figured it out! I was trying to use the "insert image" here, sheesh! I picked up a fourth egg too.

Oh, here is my scroll link again Spotted Dragon Scroll

Now off to click and view on everyone's eggs and hatchlings!


----------



## Magic (Sep 23, 2008)

Laurie, I refreshed on your scroll so much, your first egg hatched right before my eyes!! What a cutie!



It won't let me do any more refreshing, but your other eggs need to hatch.... You might want to post them on one of the other places that have been mentioned too.


----------



## Vertical Limit (Sep 23, 2008)

Magic said:


> Laurie, I refreshed on your scroll so much, your first egg hatched right before my eyes!!


Well, Liz, I wanted to see an egg hatch so I have been clicking like crazy. I just did about 150 refreshes on your eggs hoping to see that first one hatch. But wonder why the bottom blue egg didn't go up in views? Hummmm..........must have something to do with the ratio of unique view or something. I also am beginning to think they will not hatch until you have so many days left. KWIM?

http://dragcave.net/user/dddragonian


----------



## HGFarm (Sep 23, 2008)

OMG!!! I have a baby already! THANKS bunches!!! And my other eggs have cracks in them now!! Oh boy oh boy!!





Ok, will work on some while I'm on lunch and see what I can get... gosh hope nobody here at the office sees me and wonders what the HECK I am doing refreshing a wierd cartoon screen with 'easter eggs' on it!!

Carol I noticed the same thing... last night when I was refreshing someone's scroll, the bottom egg wouldnt take any more but the ones above it did, then the second from the bottom quit, but the top one kept going up in number. I wonder if perhaps it is related to how many days are left, because the bottom two had much more time than the top one.

Edit: I worked on Magic's eggs- she has one that looks close to hatching! The newest egg would not take any more views, but the three older ones do.

Maxis Minis I wonder if we were both clicking on mine at the same time when those cracked on mine- just saw your other post! How funny!

And man.. is this work pc SLOW at refreshing... omg.


----------



## HGFarm (Sep 23, 2008)

Erica S and Lucky-C, post your SCROLL link! Then we can hopefully get your eggs hatched!


----------



## SunQuest (Sep 24, 2008)

Vertical Limit said:


> I also am beginning to think they will not hatch until you have so many days left.


Yes, from what I have heard eggs won't crack until 3.5 days have passed. Same with hatchlings maturing, they won't mature until 3.5 days have passed. But, it is wise to use those days to try and get the numbers for your egg up so that the eggs have enough views and clicks to hatch when that 3.5 day mark has arrived.

The big question I have is "Have any hatched or matured sooner than 3.5 days?" as all of mine seem to go at least this long. I adopted an abandoned summer dragon that was very close to maturing. It has recieved many more views, unique views, and clicks, but still has not matured. The only answer that I have is that it needs to wait until 3.5 days have passed (leaving only 3.5 days left).

Also, if you have less than a day left and can't get your egg or hatchling to mature, then abandon it so someone else can adopt it. This will add a day to the time and keeps the egg/hatchling from dying. Yesterday I adopted one that I knew would not make it. Then immediately abandoned it again. Someone else picked the egg up, and when I checked it's scroll, it had picked up another day in addition to the day it got for me adopting it. The egg was now at about 3 days and had some hope.



(I kept a link to the egg just to be able to check)

So since I have clicked all of yours above, how about mine again?



 

 

 



Click Please.... Thanks!


----------



## Lucky-C-Acres-Minis (Sep 24, 2008)

Here's my scroll link again:

SCROLL


----------



## SunQuest (Sep 24, 2008)

Lucky-C-Acres-Minis said:


> Here's my scroll link again:
> SCROLL


Your eggs have less than a day. Do I have permission to "walk" them? It is the rules of the game. I have to have permission to walk them in order to post your eggs somewhere else. Also, do I have permission to let others help walk your eggs? It helps if I can post them with that permission so that others will walk them also.


----------



## Lucky-C-Acres-Minis (Sep 24, 2008)

Sure lol what do you need? lol


----------



## SunQuest (Sep 24, 2008)

Lucky-C-Acres-Minis said:


> Sure lol what do you need? lol


I went to your scroll and got the links to your eggs. Going to go post them on the emergency egg thread on the gaia forum. Should drive the numbers up for you and get them hatched.


----------



## Lucky-C-Acres-Minis (Sep 24, 2008)

hehe thanks! Been busy and haven't been online much!


----------



## SunQuest (Sep 24, 2008)

Lucky-C-Acres-Minis said:


> hehe thanks! Been busy and haven't been online much!


Understandable.

Please do a favor for the emergency walkers on the gaia forum. Please visit this link to their emergency area and click on the other emergency eggs/hatchlings as they all are in the same type of trouble yours are in. Here is the link:http://www.gaiaonline.com/guilds/viewtopic...83&page=245

You don't have to click all the pages, just some before and after after my post (same forum name as here "SunQuest"). Thanks, and keep an eye on your eggs. If they don't hatch quickly, you may want to abandon them so it will add time to them.

Added 30 minutes after posting on gaia: Wahoo... 2 hatched and 2 to go! Here are your dragons linked directly to this post so that people don't have to click on your scroll. It helps them to mature as just viewing them helps.



 

 

 



Here are mine:

 

 

 



Click Please.... Thanks!


----------



## Magic (Sep 24, 2008)

Woo-Hoo, Lucky C, I just helped to hatch out two of your eggs!! The other two stopped registering the "refreshes" I was doing, don't know what is up with that.

It sure is sweet of SunQuest to help out by posting your eggs on the other site!

Now back to our regularly scheduled clicking and scroll refreshing, lol!


----------



## SunQuest (Sep 24, 2008)

Magic said:


> Woo-Hoo, Lucky C, I just helped to hatch out two of your eggs!! The other two stopped registering the "refreshes" I was doing, don't know what is up with that. It sure is sweet of SunQuest to help out by posting your eggs on the other site!
> 
> Now back to our regularly scheduled clicking and scroll refreshing, lol!


Just be careful with the "refreshes". On brand new eggs I think it can cause "soft shell" and it can prematurely kill the eggs. I also know that posting links without pictures so that it gets more clicks than views will also cause soft shells.

My guess would be that the two that have not hatched probably need unique views and also clicks.


----------



## Magic (Sep 24, 2008)

On some of the eggs I've noticed that the newer eggs stop registering view numbers as I refresh, but the older ones keep going, on the same page. This is definitely a bit complicated and detailed!


----------



## h2t99 (Sep 24, 2008)

Ok I have gotten on the bandwagon!!!













Not sure if I am doing his right!


----------



## Ashley (Sep 24, 2008)

well it looks like my dragons are going to die, as well as my hatchling


----------



## SunQuest (Sep 24, 2008)

Looks good to me.

For everyone new or for those that don't know, here is a quote from the first post on the "Click the Eggs Above You! All EGGSPAM goes here! " thread on Gaia:



> Please remember that Eggs and Hatchlings dont' grow or hatch BEFORE 3.5 days. Its not stubborn, its probably programmed that way.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Magic (Sep 24, 2008)

Ashley said:


> well it looks like my dragons are going to die, as well as my hatchling



Ashley, have you posted your scroll link here? I've seen your eggs and clicked on them every day, but they need more than that, the views are really important too. Can you post them on the Emergency Eggs link as well? We don't want your eggs and hatchling to die!


----------



## SunQuest (Sep 24, 2008)

Wahoo!!! We did it! We rescued all of Lucky-C-Acres-Minis dragons! Now there nursery is full of hatchlings!

Check them out! Pretty, colorfull little hatchlings!



 

 

 



Here are mine:

 

 

 



Click Please.... Thanks!


----------



## Ashley (Sep 24, 2008)

http://dragcave.net/user/zodiak


----------



## Magic (Sep 24, 2008)

Ok, Ashley, can you post your eggs here so that everyone can click on them as well? I'm on your scroll page refreshing right now, let's see if we can save these eggs and the hatchling! HELP EVERYONE!!


----------



## SunQuest (Sep 24, 2008)

Hey Ashley,

Those two eggs, I am not sure we can get them hatched. They only have a little over .1 days! That is only about 2 hours! It may be best to abandon them so that they can get a day added to them.

Your hatchling I am concerned about as well as it is below the 3 day mark.

Anyway, I will work on it and see what we can do.

Hey, I need you to put "Permission to Walk" and "Permission for other people to Walk" your dragons in a post here. Can't post them elsewhere without it!


----------



## heavensminis (Sep 24, 2008)

http://dragcave.net/user/heavensminis


----------



## heavensminis (Sep 24, 2008)

how do you name your eggs?


----------



## SunQuest (Sep 24, 2008)

heavensminis said:


> how do you name your eggs?


Can't name the eggs. Only when they hit the hatchling stage can you name them. It is under the "actions" link next to the dragon on your scroll.


----------



## Magic (Sep 24, 2008)

Ashley, one of your eggs just hatched!!!



I'm still refreshing your scroll page, you can do that too (if you aren't already, I know someone else is there because the numbers are going up fast!) and if anyone else could help, please do!


----------



## SunQuest (Sep 24, 2008)

Wahoo! We got Ashley's pink egg hatched. Her other hatchling needs more help. The green egg won't increase with the refreshes any more. It is in SERIOUS trouble still. I am betting that it needs unique views and clicks!

Oops! Magic beat me to the post. Yes, I have been working the refreshes as well.


----------



## Magic (Sep 24, 2008)

Thanks Nila! Yep, same here, the green egg stopped refreshing.



I don't know if it will make it, but at least the pink hatchling did. The older hatchling's numbers were going up too.


----------



## SunQuest (Sep 24, 2008)

All of Ashley's eggs and hatchlings have reached the limits of what I can do here. The numbers are not increasing with the refreshes any more. They need to be posted to a forum to get more unique views and I am waiting on permission. Can't do any more than that for now.


----------



## Ashley (Sep 24, 2008)

YOu all have "Permission to Walk" and "Permission for other people to Walk" my dragons.

I gave up my green egg so maybe it will live. I named my other guys but how come their names wont show?


----------



## Tammy Breckenridge (Sep 24, 2008)

I will click on yours if you click on mine!!





















The first one really needs clicks as it was abandoned.

Thanks

Tammy


----------



## Magic (Sep 24, 2008)

Here are my eggs again so you don't have to go back pages to find them:

















and my scroll page link again: http://dragcave.net/user/Spotted%20Dragon

Tammy, can you post your scroll page link too, so we can go to it and refresh to "up" your overall views? It really helps!


----------



## Tammy Breckenridge (Sep 24, 2008)

Sure Majic! Here it is...

http://dragcave.net/user/Dragonsblood

Sorry I just got my eggs today so Im still figuring everything out

Tammy


----------



## Vertical Limit (Sep 24, 2008)

Well DARN Magic! I got stuck on the phone and I know I did at LEAST 300 clicks on your eggs. That top one is sure stubborn! I would thought it would have hatched with over 5,000 views





Edited to say I see Tammy you have put up a link to your scroll....Lets see if we can help you out here. I got a few clicks in but won't let me refresh anymore for now.

Mine should be close to maturing. She has WINGS



......can you all help with her?

http://dragcave.net/user/dddragonian


----------



## Magic (Sep 24, 2008)

Vertical Limit said:


> Well DARN Magic! I got stuck on the phone and I know I did at LEAST 300 clicks on your eggs. That top one is sure stubborn! I would thought it would have hatched with over 5,000 views
> 
> 
> 
> http://dragcave.net/user/dddragonian





Thanks Carol!! My eggs must take after their adoptive mother (me!) lol!





From what others have said here, eggs won't generally hatch til they are 3.5 days old or something, so mine are just taking their sweet time. No problem, they have plenty of time left. I'm worried about Laurie (HG Farm's) eggs, as hers have less than two days left, and they won't let me refresh them much at all. Let's help Laurie get her eggs hatched! I'll keep clicking and refreshing on everyone's, but am concentrating on those who are getting too close for comfort to expiring. Poor babies!


----------



## SunQuest (Sep 24, 2008)

Ok Ashley, I will post it on the rescue thread in a bit. I have an appointment to go to. Will post it later. Glad you gave up the green one. It should have enough time to live now.

Carol, your dragon won't mature until it has passed 3.5 days. But you have lots of views! You are close!


----------



## Vertical Limit (Sep 24, 2008)

Magic said:


> [ I'm worried about Laurie (HG Farm's) eggs, as hers have less than two days left, and they won't let me refresh them much at all. Let's help Laurie get her eggs hatched! I'll keep clicking and refreshing on everyone's, but am concentrating on those who are getting too close for comfort to expiring. Poor babies!


Yes, must have something to do with unique view......I am sure Nila or Spotted Pony knows, but I can't get Lauries views to go up at all



I've been clicking on everyone's...........especially when I get on the phone!





Thanks Nila......I figured it had something to do with days also.


----------



## Sun Runner Stables (Sep 24, 2008)

There is a built in block on refreshing the eggs so that one person can't maliciously kill someone's eggs- I just need her permisson to post her eggs like I have some other folks on here so I can save them- I got almost every one else's eggs hatched in no time-

Carol you are good- now that (she?) has wings, as soon as she hits 3.5 days she'll grow- 

As far as the name- if it says the name "disappears" it means that name is already taken! I got around this by choosing a 'farm name' and then just naming as I would my horses!


----------



## TangoMango (Sep 24, 2008)

HELP...my little buddy only has .73 days left...






http://dragcave.net/user/percherongal

Thanks so much!


----------



## Sun Runner Stables (Sep 24, 2008)

Tango I broke my own rule and threw your egg in with my group on my siggy with out your permission- I figured you were so down to the wire you wouldn't mind! Just and FYI for you- it should hatch fine now-


----------



## SunQuest (Sep 24, 2008)

Ok Ashley, I have your hatchling posted on Gaia and am posting the direct link to her on here so that she gets her own clicks from this form.





This should get her grown up. (Yes, it is a female because all purple dragons are females from what I understand.



) Here is the link to the post on the Gaia forum: http://www.gaiaonline.com/guilds/viewtopic...83&page=248

My eggs - not an emergency.

 

 

 



Click Please.... Thanks!


----------



## Sun Runner Stables (Sep 24, 2008)

Tango- you're little egg has been saved- now just raise them more carefully next time!  lol I am lecturing- how hilarious is That!


----------



## SunQuest (Sep 24, 2008)

LOL Spotted Pony Girl!

I know how you feel. It is rather addicting and one does get attached to these little pixel critters. Just wish we could help them all!

Here is my lecture. Not as short as Spotted Pony Girl's! LOL.

Everyone, Please keep in mind that your eggs/hatchlings get critical if they only have 2 days or less left to live. When there is less than a day left, it is pushing it to get them hatched/grown.

Keep in mind that I am not on this forum much more than a couple of times per week, and sometimes others won't be here either. So please give the emergency walkers as much time as you can, and remember to post that we have your PERMISSION TO WALK and that OTHER PEOPLE HAVE PERMISSION TO WALK your dragons so that we can get others on other forums helping.

The reason for asking for permission is that it IS THE RULES of the Dragon Cave. We all have to follow the rules or our scrolls could be burned. I know that others and myself don't want our dragons to go up in smoke. So include this permission in your posts if you want us to help more than by just clicking and also post the link to your scroll as well as that will get posted with your dragon egg/hatchling.

And since you don't have to be registered with Gaia to click on the egs/hatchlings, all I would ask in exchange for me posting there is that you go and click on other peoples eggs as they need unique views as well. I will try to post a link to the page that has my post for you so that you all know about where to start clicking. This will be the link to the emergency thread, so most things posted there are critical when the post was originally created.


----------



## TangoMango (Sep 24, 2008)

You guys are incredible!! Thank you so much!!!!

What a beaut!









I get so confused on where to post them. I have them in my siggy in 2 other forums..


----------



## crponies (Sep 25, 2008)

Alright, I got two more new ones: 





My other two eggs have less than 3 days left: 





Thanks for your help! I'm not sure where else to post them. I tried some of those forums listed in the Dragon Cave forum but they didn't help much. I don't have time to go through and try a bunch of them.


----------



## Maxi'sMinis (Sep 25, 2008)

Here is my daughters scroll link.

Please view and click her hatchlings and eggs.

http://dragcave.net/user/MMB2



. Strike Me Silver



 Lalapalooza



 Lil Blue Angel



 Blue Surfer



 OrangUCute





Please click and view



:yes





http://dragcave.net/user/MMB53



 Lil Purple



 Red Rader



. Bayb Bop



. Purdy N Pink



 TiniGreenie



 ArentUVine

I've clicked and viewed everyones eggs and hatchlings!!!!



:salute

Everybody move your eggs & hatchlings up to a new post so they are all together close to the same pages



:yes

Be sure to post the eggs & hatchlings and your scroll link too so we can click on your eggs and view your scroll


----------



## Tapestry Minis (Sep 25, 2008)

Everyone has permission to walk my dragons!


----------



## heavensminis (Sep 25, 2008)

http://dragcave.net/user/heavensminis
















I think I am going to need some help....I don't seem to be getting enough clicks...


----------



## joyenes (Sep 25, 2008)

This sure is addicting!!

My first hatchlings matured a couple days agao while I was refreshing and I almost fell of my chair



I was so shocked to see it mature before my eyes





I keep clicking everyones eggs and hatchlings daily so they grow up.

Here's my updated eggs and hatchlings. Joyce

http://dragcave.net/user/joyenes

























And for the Adults:


----------



## nootka (Sep 25, 2008)

Need views and clicks, mostly for the last two eggs.

Permission to "walk" dragons is given (when and if they appear)

Liz

My Scroll


----------



## Magic (Sep 25, 2008)

heavensminis said:


> http://dragcave.net/user/heavensminis
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Your eggs aren't clickable the way you've posted them, you need to go to the "get code" part of your scroll (click on "scroll" on the page that your link takes you to) and copy and paste the second one and paste it here directly in your message. I had trouble with that for a while too. Good luck, and ask more questions if you need help!!


----------



## Magic (Sep 25, 2008)

HGFarm said:


> http://dragcave.net/user/HGFarm




These are HG Farm's eggs and hatchlings, the egg has only half a day left. It won't refresh for me at all, and I know Laurie has been busy at work, so I'm begging for help for this egg. I do have an email in to her asking to give permission to walk, but until then could everyone click and view please?


----------



## SunQuest (Sep 25, 2008)

*Lori,*

Just checking in today to see where things stand. I found on the dragon cave forum a post that says that there was a limit placed on the number of refreshes so that people could not maliciously kill off dragon eggs by over refreshing. The ratio is 15 to 1. In other words, you can have 15 refreshes for each unique view. When the total views reach 15 times the unique views, then it is unique views and clicks that are required to be able to hatch the dragon egg.

I wish HG Farms would give us permission to walk soon! Her egg is so close to hatching and it would be a shame to have it die now. Sigh.

UPDATE: WHOOT! HG Farms last egg hatched. It is a healthy Guardian hatchling!








*Heavensminis*,

Your eggs are doing fine right now as they still have over 6 days to live. They have to have 3.5 days or less left to live in order for them to hatch. Just keep posting to sites with lots of traffic, or more importantly to sights where you can get unique views and they should hatch with no problems.

*Liz,*

I will walk your dragon eggs. The hatchlings won't appear immediately, but will see if we can get the number of views to go up so that the egg gets that big hole in it so that it will hatch when the time is just right.

And here are my newest groups of dragons. The remaining egg is close to hatching. Wahoo!


----------



## Magic (Sep 25, 2008)

You all did it, you hatched Laurie (HG Farm)'s egg!! Way to go!!! You all ROCK!!!


----------



## Vertical Limit (Sep 25, 2008)

YAY! My one and ONLY little girl grew up today! Thanks everyone! Maybe I should try for a boy?


----------



## Tapestry Minis (Sep 25, 2008)

Good luck! It's all the luck of the draw



Try more than one


----------



## HGFarm (Sep 25, 2008)

WOW!!! Thank you guys and thank you Magic for taking care of my eggs!!!! I cannot believe they all hatched. I am just now on here to see what the hatchlings even look like!!! COOL!!!!

What does it mean 'walk' the eggs? So sorry I just have not had time the last couple of days to get on here!

Here's my scroll to continue getting the hatchlings to grow up!! What is a guardian dragon??

http://dragcave.net/user/HGFarm

thanks again everyone! You are awesome!!!


----------



## SunQuest (Sep 25, 2008)

Carol,

You should try for a male. Just don't get a purple or pink egg as I understand that those are nothing but females. It is the luck of the draw really. And if you get a male, then you may be able to breed the female and the male as long as they are compatable. (the 2 headed dragons can only be mated with a 2 headed dragon)

Laurie,

The guardian dragon is the pale blue and gray dragon. It looks like it is sitting on it's tailbecause the tail kind of comes up in front of it like a shield.

And walking the dragon means that you allow others to post your dragon's picture and link to get the views up so you can get it to mature. The reason we have to have permission is that too many views can kill the dragons.

In fact, I think there are 2 hatchlings I was pm'd about that I think have too many views. They are ill and it says so at the bottom of the hatchling's pages, and have over 8000 views, and over 1000 unique views. That is a lot of views! So not sure what the outcome will be. I suggested hiding them, done by clicking actions on the account scroll that is next to the dragon's name, as that puts them in a fog and doesn't allow others to view them until the are unhidden by the scroll owner. I am hoping that will fix them, but not sure.


----------



## Vertical Limit (Sep 25, 2008)

SunQuest said:


> Carol,You should try for a male. Just don't get a purple or pink egg as I understand that those are nothing but females. It is the luck of the draw really. And if you get a male, then you may be able to breed the female and the male as long as they are compatable. (the 2 headed dragons can only be mated with a 2 headed dragon)


Thanks Nila. I probably should.........as long as I can get help from you guys to walk them......or however you say it. I can't stand the thought of one dying. I know that sounds crazy but it's almost like they are real. I will work on snagging an egg tomorrow. Sure wish people could transfer eggs to one another. Or TRADE them. That would be fun.

Laurie.....that last hatchling looks like a BAD "AX" baby boy! LOL! I want one like him!


----------



## TangoMango (Sep 25, 2008)

New guy/girl needs clicks! Thanks







(Hello in there)


----------



## Maxi'sMinis (Sep 25, 2008)

Hey whach a gona name your babies? Would any of you post your babies names next to your hatchlings? I posted mine. It's fun to name them. You have to be creative a little cause the common or popular names are taken. It will tell you the ink disapeared or something like that if the name is taken and if it's a good name it will say you wrote it next to the dragon or something along those lines. They are really interesting lil pieces of art aren't they. I'm going to try to print some out in color and see how it turns out. The artist is really awesome. I love those fantasy characters. My all time favorite is the pegasus. I have a collection of about 40 figurines. Man that would be awesome if one of those hatched. I love the little chickens aren't they cute.


----------



## SunQuest (Sep 25, 2008)

No problem with naming mine. I use my farm prefix... Laughs. Makes all names available to me at this point since my prefix is pretty unique. Of course I am also trying to name most of them in German. Not good at German, but http://babelfish.yahoo.com/translate_txt sure helps to translate the english into something in German!

So why not try other language translations?

Also, I don't name any of them until they have some wings. This way I know if they are male or female as that can make a difference in what I choose to call them.

For example, I named a water dragon just that. Waterdragon in German is Wasserdrache. I thought is sounded neat, so it stuck.

*Carol, *

I think you can get help with your dragons. Seems like there are a few that are helping on here. Have fun with them! And just think, NO vet bills! We have to heal them all on our own. And if the egg dies, it will drop off your scroll in 2 weeks. My 2 dead ones are gone and they were my first 2 eggs. So you won't fill your scroll with dead eggs! LOL.

If you are talking about the blue and gray that was the last of her's to hatch, then it is a Gaurdian egg that you want. When they are in the drop, they are the ones that say "This egg is sitting in front of the others."

If you are talking about the last on on her post which is the gray and black, then that egg is the Storm egg. I believe that one says that "This egg is surrounded by fog".

Again, you don't want the ones that say the egg is pink or purple if you are looking for a male, and you don't want the one that says the egg is split down the middle in 2 colors as that is a 2 headed dragon and can only be mated with another of it's kind.


----------



## Heart L Ranch (Sep 26, 2008)

All my original eggs finally matured into adults. There was a time when I was worried because it said 2 of my hatchlings were ill. Now that they are all grown up I thought I would continue my breeding program and now I have a egg from my very own stock...LOL

so... click and views please, I want to see what I can produce





Had to hide my egg for a while... too many views I guess....


----------



## ErikaS. (Sep 26, 2008)

Well, here's my scroll link and my brood: http://dragcave.net/user/KerkaJay

















Thanks for your clicks and I am clicking yours, too.


----------



## HGFarm (Sep 26, 2008)

Interesting!! Thanks for the info on the eggs and dragons! Wow Heart L, you are becoming quite handy at this already!!


----------



## Maxi'sMinis (Sep 26, 2008)

Sunquest quite interesting and cool to boot. Interesting idea with naming in another language. I love german too.

Heart L you had your own dragon egg!!!! Congratulations!!!!!


----------



## Magic (Sep 26, 2008)

SunQuest said:


> In fact, I think there are 2 hatchlings I was pm'd about that I think have too many views. They are ill and it says so at the bottom of the hatchling's pages, and have over 8000 views, and over 1000 unique views. That is a lot of views! So not sure what the outcome will be. I suggested hiding them, done by clicking actions on the account scroll that is next to the dragon's name, as that puts them in a fog and doesn't allow others to view them until the are unhidden by the scroll owner. I am hoping that will fix them, but not sure.




Dang, I just checked my hatchlings and mine are sick.



I've hid mine, now I hope that they don't die. Had no idea that too many views would be almost as bad as not enough, sigh.... I do still have one egg left to hatch, and it is doing ok as it is newer than the other three.


----------



## Magic (Sep 26, 2008)

I got a couple of new eggs, and here is the other one that hasn't hatched yet. Please click my eggs! Here is my scroll link too http://dragcave.net/user/Spotted%20Dragon


----------



## SunQuest (Sep 26, 2008)

Magic said:


> Dang, I just checked my hatchlings and mine are sick.
> 
> 
> 
> I've hid mine, now I hope that they don't die. Had no idea that too many views would be almost as bad as not enough, sigh.... I do still have one egg left to hatch, and it is doing ok as it is newer than the other three.


Laughs, it is like eating food! To little and they die, to much, and they die.





This can also happen with eggs. To many clicks will kill them, especially if they are not 3.5 days old.

I have read on other posts that if you post your scrolls to high traffic sights that you should hide your egg or hatchling for the first day to help prevent illness. This way the other eggs and hatchlings on your scroll can get clicks and you will keep the new eggs and hatchlings a little safer. After that, you can unhide them, but do watch in case you need to protect them once again.

If an egg is ill, it will say that it has "what appears to be a soft shell". Hide these eggs for a while, then keep a close eye on them when you unhide them.

So unless I have an egg or hatchling that is running short of time, I do not post a link to the entire scroll. I only post a link to the dragon it's self. This seems to help keep the illness down. And I have noticed that others will cure their ill dragons, and then will post them again with a warning that the dragon is recovering from illness so that others will not try to "refresh them to death".

On that refreshing subject, I understand that there are rumors that some people will purposely try to kill the dragons. (no one on this forum does that, but there are some other forums that do get nasty) I find this sad, but it does happen, so keep a close eye on them to try to protect them if you can.

And as a note, most of my dragons have matured completely with less than 3000 views, less than 1000 unique views, and less then 100 clicks. I do have one dragon (the summer dragon) that has more than that, but I adopted it as abandonded and it grew up with no issues.

And the 2 sick hatchlings that I posted about did mature into full grown dragons as they had more than enough views to do so, but it was a close call.


----------



## Magic (Sep 26, 2008)

Well, I obviously have a LOT to learn about dragons!!



Thanks for the nfo, Nila!

I picked up a few more eggs, but I will list here just the one that is getting quite close to being able to hatch: 



I am now being extremely cautious when viewing other's eggs and hatchlings.


----------



## HGFarm (Sep 27, 2008)

I clicked on your eggs some more Magic- holy cow, you DO have a zillion views of your hatchlings! It wouldnt let me view your one egg here any more, but did on the other two that are newer..... yes, this is crazy- a lot to learn!

Here's mine again, to try to get them grown up! Have not been able to see them for HOURS!

http://dragcave.net/user/HGFarm


----------



## Sun Runner Stables (Sep 27, 2008)

*Whispers* You actually don't have to have Any clicks, but that just means way more views and unique views-

Note my last summer hatchling is low on clicks, but high on everything else?  They do help though, and often in situations like here where there are limited viewers for eggs. As always, if anyone needs help, just PM me- ;P Though Nila has happily taken the reins here! *Yay for more dragon addicts!*


----------



## Magic (Sep 27, 2008)

My hatchlings are better, yay!!!



This one egg is old enough to hatch, and no cracks yet, so here

it is for your help: 



Now I'm off to click and view everyone's eggs! Thanks everyone!





Oh Laurie, I haven't been able to refresh your hatchlings at all. I'm clicking on them, it's all I can do....


----------



## HGFarm (Sep 27, 2008)

Magic, I worked on your new eggs last night til they wouldnt take any more refreshes.

Here's my scroll and my hatchlings! Please help my little guys grow up! I love the pink and blue ones, and the last one is funny looking!! Will have to think of names for them too!

http://dragcave.net/user/HGFarm

















Magic, I worked on your egg this morning til it wouldnt let me any more and your hatchlings got a bunch too.

Erica S only has a couple of days left on her eggs.... I viewed til it would go no higher but could not even get a crack started on them. Please view hers too so they dont die!!


----------



## Tapestry Minis (Sep 27, 2008)

PLEASE HELP!! I just got this paper egg and he only has 1.91 days left!!!!





Permission to walk PLEASE!!!


----------



## Heart L Ranch (Sep 27, 2008)

OK.... posting my egg again. It is not sick anymore so you should be able to view as I un-fogged it...LOL





hummmm, can anyone tell me why it will not un-fog? I went to actions and un-fogged it and it says it is normal. It will not refresh either.

Help


----------



## HGFarm (Sep 27, 2008)

Heart L and Tapestry, please post your scrolls... I will see what I can do to help too...


----------



## Magic (Sep 27, 2008)

Laurie, I've refreshed yours til they won't refresh anymore; maybe you should post them on one of the boards that Nila recommended? I put this egg on there: 



CR Ponies has an egg that is in dire straits, I did what I could for it but I'm afraid it's going to die....


----------



## Heart L Ranch (Sep 27, 2008)

here is my scroll

http://dragcave.net/user/mr.music

getting fustrated


----------



## Tapestry Minis (Sep 27, 2008)

The link to my scroll is in my siggy


----------



## crponies (Sep 27, 2008)

Alright, I abandoned that egg so hopefully somebody picks it up and can get enough for it to hatch in the next day. Please do help my others though:



 FireyDoom









Thanks all.


----------



## Magic (Sep 27, 2008)

Here's my "herd" so far (what DO you call a group of dragons? LOL!):





























Heart L, why are you frustrated? Your egg can't hatch for a couple of days yet, it looks like it is doing good.





I'm helping out everyone as I can, but HG, yours won't refresh for me (what else is new? argh!). Let us know if anyone needs help witt their eggs or hatchlings ok?


----------



## Gini (Sep 27, 2008)

My dragons are new and I need some help. Please Help me and click on them. I'm clicking on as many as I can of everyones eggs.

http://dragcave.net/user/Gini


----------



## crponies (Sep 27, 2008)

Yeah! I got a split egg! I am so happy.



So with that added, here are my eggs and hatchling:















 FireyDoom


----------



## Magic (Sep 28, 2008)

crponies said:


> My last eggs all died.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Crponies, I hope you don't mind but I brought your scroll link up to the newest page so we don't have to go searching for it.



I'm trying to make sure I don't miss anyone's eggs and hatchlings.


----------



## HGFarm (Sep 28, 2008)

I can't get any more on yours either Magic, or mine! Also I was determined to see joyenes hatch, but it just wont... darn it. I tried Tapestry's too, but they wont refresh now for me any more either.

Will keep trying, and again in the a.m. and see what happens!


----------



## Sun Runner Stables (Sep 28, 2008)

I need to read here before I go out posting for the night- Again- If you need your egg walked- Please PM me- I can normally get them to hatch in under an hour easily if they are that much of a short timer-

Heart L- I took all your kids last time and kept them going in my siggy tell they had wings- You just have to post on other forums for them to hatch-

Same for you Crponies- Just gotta go Talk more- ;D

Asides that it's pretty easy-

All those who are dedicated clickers- You are wonderful wonderful people!


----------



## Casnos Minis (Sep 28, 2008)

I have 3 females and one hatchling that has less than a day left. I've tried to name them, but it won't let me. Am I doing something wrong? I hit actions then click name your dragon, it comes up and I type the name in and it asks me If I'm sure that's what I want to name my dragon and I click okay. then nothing.

Christy


----------



## HGFarm (Sep 28, 2008)

I heard that means the name is already taken if it just disappears... keep trying with something different?

Will click on everybody's everything today and will see how much time mine have left. I think my little green hatchling is running out of time! So please click on my kids!!

http://dragcave.net/user/HGFarm

Thanks!


----------



## Casnos Minis (Sep 28, 2008)

HGFarm said:


> I heard that means the name is already taken if it just disappears... keep trying with something different?
> Will click on everybody's everything today and will see how much time mine have left. I think my little green hatchling is running out of time! So please click on my kids!!
> 
> http://dragcave.net/user/HGFarm
> ...


I figured it out, they have names now. I also just got 3 new eggs that have 7 days left before they hatch. I'll be clicking away on everyones.

Christy


----------



## The Dynamic Duo (Sep 28, 2008)

Gah, I've been camping since Wednesday. Just got home and 2 of mine hatched and 2 eggs died.

HerDestiny's Scroll

My hatchlings have only about 2 days left!

PERMISSION TO WALK





PS, my names will all be in Italian


----------



## Maxi'sMinis (Sep 28, 2008)

Here is my daughters 1st homebred dragon. It needs clicks and viewing. Everyones dragons are doing so well. Been clicking and viewing everybodies eggs and hatchlings.





A couple new eggs today









Here's a link to her scroll

http://dragcave.net/user/MMB2


----------



## Gini (Sep 29, 2008)

My dragons need some help. Please Help me and click on them. I'm clicking on as many as I can of everyones eggs.

http://dragcave.net/user/Gini


----------



## HGFarm (Sep 29, 2008)

I was able to add some numbers to eggs/hatchlings this morning- mostly Maxi's I got over 200 on, but some only let me add about 15!! I dont know why they do that...

My green hatchling only has a day left!! HELP! Permission to walk or it's going to die!!


----------



## Magic (Sep 29, 2008)

Erika S, if you like I could post your blue egg (and any other with short times left) on the emergency egg forum. I noticed the blue one has only about half a day left. I would need you to email me your egg or hatchling codes ([email protected]) and give me permission to walk them. I don't want anyone's eggs or hatchlings to die! Anyone else that needs help, please let us know!


----------



## nootka (Sep 29, 2008)

Lori G, I hatched your last egg! So cute!!!

Yay, I'm clicking while I am waiting for something, and do so when I am sitting in front of my computer when I am doing nothing else, which is not often these days!

Liz


----------



## Magic (Sep 29, 2008)

Thanks for helping my dragons grow up, everyone!! I've now bred two of them together, and have this darling home-bred egg:


----------



## h2t99 (Sep 29, 2008)

Please help me hatch my eggs!!!









They only have 1.92 days!!!!

I am a bad mom!!!


----------



## Magic (Sep 29, 2008)

You need to say that you give permission to walk, and give others permission to walk, your eggs, in order for any of us to post them elsewhere for you. Also, I haven't figured out how to get code on eggs without someone sending it to me, so if you would like me to post your eggs on the emergency eggs thread on Gaia, please send me your egg code. [email protected] I'll do all I can to help!


----------



## SunQuest (Sep 29, 2008)

Magic,

Right click on the picture of the egg. Then choose properties. This should show you the addy of the egg's picture. It will also give you the name of the picture with the egg's unique 4 character identity. Once you have the egg's unique 4 character identity, then you can put that in place of the question marks in the link that I pm'd you.

PM me if you need more help with finding that. I will be online for about another 1.5 hours.

Now not giving you the scroll information, there is nothing we can do about that. And links to the scroll is most helpful on the emergency threads as that allows others to refresh the scroll to increase views when the click.

My Dragons:

Eggs:





From my breeding program:





Hatchlings:









I'm clicking other's, Please click. Thanks!


----------



## Magic (Sep 29, 2008)

h2t99 said:


> Please help me hatch my eggs!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...




No, you're not. I've got your eggs posted on the emergency egg thread, but it would help if I could get your scroll link too, to post on there. Here's the link to the page: Gaia Emergency Eggs My user name there is Magic Flyte. Post your scroll link here and I will add it to the pose your eggs are on.

Alyx/Dynamic Duo, I've got your hatchlings that have less than two days on there too, same page.

Ashley, I can get yours on there too if you like. It's easiest for me if someone posts (RE-posts) their eggs and their scroll link either on this or the other egg thread here, so I don't have to go searching for them. I've taken way too much time lately on eggs and hatchlings and am going out to spend time with my horses, but if you need my help, either email me or PM me, or post on one of these threads, ok? I would hate to see anyone's eggs or hatchlings die.


----------



## joyenes (Sep 29, 2008)

Ok I'm still clicking on all the eggs I can for everyone. Here's my newest hatchlings and eggs.

http://dragcave.net/user/joyenes


----------



## Lucky-C-Acres-Minis (Sep 29, 2008)

Could use your help on my hatchlings!

SCROLL


----------



## SunQuest (Sep 29, 2008)

Lucky-C-Acres-Minis said:


> Could use your help on my hatchlings!
> SCROLL


I posted them to the emergency Gaia forum. Please go there and click on other eggs to help those that are helping you. Here is the link to where I posted: Gaia Emegency Eggs

Hopefully they will hatch quickly!

Thanks!


----------



## Magic (Sep 29, 2008)

LOL, Nila!! I just posted them there too! It just takes me forever to get them posted so I didn't see that you had til I was all done. Should I delete my post of them there? I posted on this page: Emergency Eggs

and you must have posted on the page before it.


----------



## SunQuest (Sep 29, 2008)

Magic said:


> LOL, Nila!! I just posted them there too! It just takes me forever to get them posted so I didn't see that you had til I was all done. Should I delete my post of them there? I posted on this page: Emergency Eggsand you must have posted on the page before it.


I would probably just leave it. Maybe fix the link as the water dragon is sending everyone to the pink dragon's page. By leaving the 2 posts, then it will have them viewed quickly.

Maybe in the future we will have to post first on this thread so that the others know we are going to post on the Gaia emergency form so that we don't duplicate the posts. When we get done posting on the other forum, we would come back and edit the post here saying that it is complete?

I don't know. Or maybe we just keep going the way we are. Laughs.


----------



## HGFarm (Sep 29, 2008)

THANK YOU MAGIC!!! You saved my green hatchling!!! Since this morning, it has now become an adult!!! YEAH!!!! I thought I was going to lose it! Now I have to think of a name!

Now to get the others grown up... but the green one had the least amount of time. Wow, that was fast making it an adult today!


----------



## Gini (Sep 29, 2008)

nootka said:


> Lori G, I hatched your last egg! So cute!!!
> 
> Yay, I'm clicking while I am waiting for something, and do so when I am sitting in front of my computer when I am doing nothing else, which is not often these days!
> 
> Liz


Liz

I click on the eggs and now the numbers don't change any idea of what I'm doing wrong??


----------



## Maxi'sMinis (Sep 30, 2008)

CRPonies AKA Atalaya I posted your 2 emergency eggs on Gaia this morning. Hopefully we can get a bunch of views to get them hatched.


----------



## Celtic Hill Farm (Sep 30, 2008)

I tryed to do the whole egg thing, but i never figured out how to find eggs, XD! anny one care to help?


----------



## Magic (Sep 30, 2008)

I posted Alyx/ Dynamic Duo's hatchlings on the emergency egg thread and they are grown up!! Also posted Erika S's blue egg that had so little time, it's a cute hatchling now.



And Laurie/HG Farm's hatchlings were down to 2 days or less (the rules for being able to be posted on the emergency eggs forum) and are posted there now as well. I'm getting better at it too, doesn't take me so long, lol!! If anyone needs help, let us know by posting on here with your eggs and your scroll link, with " permission to walk" ok?

Celtic Hill Farm, when you go to the Cave Entrance, if it says there are no eggs, you will need to refresh the page until you see a link saying that there are eggs. You have to be quick, and click on that and then the available eggs that the link will show. At the top of each hour is when there are the most, and then every five minutes after that. Post them here when you get some, ok? Good luck!


----------



## Magic (Sep 30, 2008)

Whoops, I thought I'd had both of Dynamic Duo's hatchlings posted, but the one is still a hatchling!





I've posted that one to the Emergency Eggs thread on Gaia, it will grow up now.

Going to go see who else needs help, though I can only help if you give me permission to walk, and others permission to walk.

Gini, would you like me to post your eggs on the EggsSpam pages so your eggs get more views?


----------



## Gini (Sep 30, 2008)

Magic said:


> Whoops, I thought I'd had both of Dynamic Duo's hatchlings posted, but the one is still a hatchling!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yes if you would please. I need all the help I can get. How do I give you permission to walk?


----------



## Celtic Hill Farm (Sep 30, 2008)

I GOT ONE!!!!


----------



## Celtic Hill Farm (Sep 30, 2008)

So what do i do now?


----------



## Celtic Hill Farm (Sep 30, 2008)

I got another one!


----------



## Magic (Sep 30, 2008)

Gini said:


> Yes if you would please. I need all the help I can get. How do I give you permission to walk?




It might be more fun for you to actually "walk" your own eggs and hatchlings, and then if one or more of them get short on time (2 or less days to live) then ask for help or go to the emergency eggs thread and post your babies yourself. I know that this is a LONG thread, but if you read through it, you will find out how to do this, that's how I did.



And then if you have any specific questions, don't hestiate to ask.

If you have a short-timer, just post it here or on the other egg thread here, "ICU", include the link to your scroll, and say that you give permission for others to walk your egg.





Gini, yours are getting a little bit low on time, so I will post them on the Eggspam thread (the link is in this thread many times, the Gaia forum). I was really slow at figuring it all out since I'm not too computer-savvy. If you aren't either, this will give you some time to figure some of it out!

I also want to remind all of you that your eggs can't hatch, or your hatchlings grow up, generally before they are 3.5 days old. And don't do what I did and over-expose your really young eggs or hatchlings because you can make them sick by doing so.


----------



## Magic (Sep 30, 2008)

I forgot to say, I DO need your scroll link in order to "walk" your eggs. It kind of proves that I have permission, and if we do not have permission, they can BURN our scrolls, thus killing our dragons.




Not something I want to risk. So if you do want me to walk your dragons, please say so on one of these threads on the Back Porch (Dragon ICU or this one) and if you have any getting short on time, also give permission for OTHERS to walk your dragons/eggs, and then either post here or send to me your scroll link. Clear as mud?


----------



## Celtic Hill Farm (Sep 30, 2008)

Can anyone explaine to me the whole point of this, how do they hatch, ect


----------



## Celtic Hill Farm (Sep 30, 2008)

And another one...


----------



## Celtic Hill Farm (Sep 30, 2008)

Yet Again...


----------



## The Dynamic Duo (Sep 30, 2008)

Woo Hoo! Thanks guys for the awesome help raising my hatchlings. Too bad their females :/


----------



## Tapestry Minis (Sep 30, 2008)

Wooo Hoooo!!! I got another paper egg!


----------



## crponies (Sep 30, 2008)

I thought I better bring my eggs and hatchling forward. My red one is all grown up now so that leaves me:



 aFtk



 1Fi3



 GtRM

The little dark green one, aFtk, is getting down on its time. It is starting to crack but I'm not sure if it is good enough or not. You do have permission to walk it if you think it needs help. Here is my scroll: Atalaya's scroll


----------



## HGFarm (Oct 1, 2008)

Woo hoo, I just put a hole in joyenes egg!

OMG!!!!!



MINE ARE ADULTS NOW!!!!! Oh, I am so proud!!! WOW!!! Thank you so much for all your help and Magic especially for being such a good 'godmother' to the eggs/hatchlings and keeping an eye on them when I had to work!! I thought for sure they would die!

Celtic Hill, you can get up to four eggs. You have about a week to hatch them, and then you need to make the 'hatchlings' - the baby dragons, get to adulthood within a certain time frame. If you don't, they will die.

You need to not only copy your eggs here, but your 'scroll' as well. Go to the cave, and if you didnt make a scroll, do so and then you can put that address here and we can really boost the number of clicks AND views on your eggs.

The scroll link looks something like this

http://dragcave.net/user/HGFarm

If you click on this, it will open and as you hit your refresh button, it will make the number of 'views' go up, which is not the same as clicking on the items, so I always post both of mine for clicks and views.

If you go back to the beginning of this thread, a lot is explained by those MUCH more experienced than I, because these were my FIRST eggs I got! MaryLou got a couple ..... it just looked like something that was fun while everyone is hanging out at the computer so a bunch of us went and got eggs!!

So welcome, and post your scroll link in addition to your eggies, and we will click away and see if we can get them to hatch and grow up! It's fun to see what you get too!!


----------



## ErikaS. (Oct 1, 2008)

Got bored this evening and should be emailing friends and family but instead I got more eggs. I had to abandon two of my previous eggs, but I replaced them and put all my guys on the gaia eggspam forum. I'm getting a little obsessed, I think.



Like the incubator? Kinda cool... Kerka Jay is a nickname of mine, btw.


----------



## HGFarm (Oct 1, 2008)

Oh, I didnt realize THAT was the incubator!!! I saw a bunch of those but didnt know how they did it!!

Oh live and learn... ha, I am already thinking about maybe breeding mine for an egg or two, but dont know how many eggs you get and do you have to wait til it says 'breed' under the males? It says that on both my females.... I am pretty excited I got two of each!

AUGH!! I just noticed that CRPONIES green one has a small hole but only ONE day to hatch!!!!


----------



## Celtic Hill Farm (Oct 1, 2008)

Ok here my link to my scroll...

http://dragcave.net/user/Dressagedude


----------



## Maxi'sMinis (Oct 1, 2008)

My scroll http://dragcave.net/user/MMB53

My New eggs 









My daughters new eggs and scroll

http://dragcave.net/user/MMB2 









Clickies and views please


----------



## Magic (Oct 1, 2008)

The Dynamic Duo said:


> Woo Hoo! Thanks guys for the awesome help raising my hatchlings. Too bad their females :/



I thought that I heard that you can trade dragons? If that is true, you could trade a female for a male.



I just have no idea how that is possible. Anyone?

Ok, I am off to help more eggs and hatchlings. It's crazy how fun and addicting this is, isn't it? lol!


----------



## Magic (Oct 1, 2008)

HGFarm said:


> Oh live and learn... ha, I am already thinking about maybe breeding mine for an egg or two, but dont know how many eggs you get and do you have to wait til it says 'breed' under the males? It says that on both my females.... I am pretty excited I got two of each!




Lucky you!! I keep waiting for another female, all I have is one so far.



Grown up, anyway.





To breed your dragons, click on the "breed" on your female dragon, and it will ask you which male you want her to be bred to. And the viola`, an egg!!





Do be aware that the Emergency Egg Walkers are unable to walk bred eggs. I don't know why, but I that's what I read on the site. So anyone who is breeding for eggs, you'll want to learn how to post them on Gaia so that they get enough views and don't get to the emergency stage. Just FYI!!


----------



## Celtic Hill Farm (Oct 1, 2008)

What are egg walkers?

Ok, my eggs need to hatch, lol. it's going to kill me if the don't!


----------



## Lucky-C-Acres-Minis (Oct 1, 2008)

Woohoo! thanks everyone, now have all adults and first "home-raised" egg lol





SCROLL


----------



## Magic (Oct 1, 2008)

Congratulations Lucky C!!!





Celtic Hill, "Dragon Walkers" are people that will post your eggs and hatchlings elsewhere in order for them to get plenty of unique views so that they can hatch, or grow. I guess I am a Dragon Walker because I've walked a LOT of Dragons, especially lately! lol!





Here are my brood again, for more views and clicks!

My first home-bred egg! 







More eggs: 





 I'm so glad I was able to get a PINK egg!





My hatchlings:

this one SHOULD be grown by now, stubborn thing!





Still plenty of time left on these:


----------



## SunQuest (Oct 1, 2008)

Magic said:


> Do be aware that the Emergency Egg Walkers are unable to walk bred eggs. I don't know why, but I that's what I read on the site. So anyone who is breeding for eggs, you'll want to learn how to post them on Gaia so that they get enough views and don't get to the emergency stage. Just FYI!!


Actually, that is not what was being said. What it means is that when you breed your dragons, you get eggs. Should you get more than 1 egg, you can only keep one. The rest are abandoned. It is the abandoned eggs that you bred that you can't walk. You can walk the one that you kept. The reason why you can't walk the abandoned ones is that you don't have permission to walk them! LOL. Once the egg has been adopted, you have NO control over that egg. It seems that people were breeding their dragons, and then killing the abandoned eggs on purpose.

Sigh.

About trading. You can trade any dragon/egg that is not mature or named. It is done by abandoning it and the other party snatching it before a stranger does. It is all about timing. People use IM to arrange the exact timing so that as soon as you hit the abandon button, the other is refreshing the abandoned page to grab the egg. It is risky and I would say only works 50% of the time sucessfully. But there are times like very late at night, and possibly during the hourly drop where your success may be higher.

Now for the fun part of my post:

Here is what I currently have going on:

Eggs:



(Woot! My first silver!!!)

Egg from my breeding program:





Hatchlings:





Please click. Thanks!

Hey everone reading this thread... These two black hatchlings... I want a femal black. If they are male, then at least one I am willing to give to a lucky adopter. I am waiting on them to get wings so I know the gender. Just giving you all a heads up so you can make room in your incubators as you can't have the eggs or hatchling spaces full to adopt it! So keep a hatchling and an egg spot open if you are interested. I will post here if either will be available!

My scroll:





PS: Magic, good job at walking dragons! I am seeing your posts on Gaia and am clicking away!

PSS: So who all are on Gaia posting???? Just curious!


----------



## Celtic Hill Farm (Oct 1, 2008)

Is there anything i have to do inorder to be a walker?


----------



## SunQuest (Oct 1, 2008)

Celtic Hill Farm said:


> Is there anything i have to do inorder to be a walker?


There is nothing that you have to do to be a walker that I know of. There are the rules though.

1) must have permission to walk the dragons from those that adopted them, and it is good if you can also obtain permission to let others walk those dragons. This way multiple people can help you when you post an emergency. Also get there scroll information so that you can post a direct link to their scrolls. This way it makes it easier to have others help because they can refresh to aid in views.

2) must have someplace to walk them at. Magic and I use Gaia to get tons of views, but any place that you regularly post to that allows dragon eggspam will be a help.

Enjoy!


----------



## SunQuest (Oct 2, 2008)

Hey everyone!

Out of loyalty to this forum's members, I am posting this here and not anywhere else.

I am officially putting up my black unknown gender hatchling for adoption. While I can not guarantee a successful transfer, I will do my best to get it to you.

Here is the hatchling which as of the time of this posting has 6.47 days:





The requirements:

1) You agree not to abandon, kill, or freeze this hatchling. Most breeders do not appreciate it when one of their dragons die or gets frozen, and since this hatchling is from someone else's breeding, I want to see it mature. It has a lot of views and clicks, but will likely need more to finish maturing.

2) You agree not to be angry if the transfer is not successful. It is a risk any time that one tries to transfer a dragon as that dragon has to be abandoned and if you are not quick enough at clicking on it, someone else can grab it. This happens frequently, so no guarantees.

3) You have an open spot in both the hatchlings and eggs in your incubator. The transfer will not be successful if you have 4 eggs (or more) or 4 hatchlings (or more).

4) You don't have any black dragons.

5) If this hatchling doesn't mature by the time it has 2 days left, then post about it here with permission to walk and have others walk this hatchling. I want it to mature and walkers on this forum can help if you are having troubles.

6) You use Windows Live Messanger as we will have to be IMing at the time of the transfer so that you are aware of exactly when I am hitting the abandon button so that you can refresh the window and click on the hatchling as fast as you can.

Simple enough.

Please let me know. The first to post here that meet the above rules will be the one I will try to get this little hatchling to. Please post a link to your scroll as well.

I will be offline until sometime in the morning.

My scroll:


----------



## Maxi'sMinis (Oct 2, 2008)

I was wondering if red fire dragons can only be bred to particular dragons? It doesn't let me bred my male red dragon with the females I have.


----------



## SunQuest (Oct 2, 2008)

I think it is just the luck of the draw. From what I have heard anyway. But try to get an all white female. The only successful breeding I have done has been my white male to my red female.

Also, hint, keep a beeding record of what is happening. If it says they refuse to go near, then from what I have heard, will most likely never be successful as a pair. If it says they show no interest, then they may be able to be bred in the future.

Shrugs, and of course you have to wait 1 week before trying those dragons again on others. (I am in the waiting mode!)


----------



## Gini (Oct 2, 2008)

My eggs need more clicks. They are starting to hatch. Only have 2.25 days left. Please Click!!!! I'm enjoying all the eggs of others hatching and would like to see mine. [SIZE=14pt]*PLEASEEEEEEEEE*[/SIZE]


----------



## Magic (Oct 2, 2008)

SunQuest said:


> PS: Magic, good job at walking dragons! I am seeing your posts on Gaia and am clicking away!
> PSS: So who all are on Gaia posting???? Just curious!




Thanks Nila, I wouldn't have been able to do any walking without your help! Thank you!!

I got a new egg, any idea what it will end up as? 

 I'd really like to get a gold, or a silver, but so far no luck, and now I'm full up!


----------



## Gini (Oct 2, 2008)

what is the addy for the Gaia web to post???

Thanks

Gini


----------



## Magic (Oct 2, 2008)

Gaia Here it is. You post all eggs and/or hatchlings that have over 2 days, on the "eggspam" thread, and if they get to below two days, on the "emergency eggs" thread. I can post your eggs to the eggspam thread right now if you like while you get registered and figure it all out, then you can do so as well. More views!





Gini, I've got your eggs posted on the Eggspam thread, but they will most likely need more views and clicks since they are getting closer. Go ahead and see if you can do the Gaia thing too, that will give them more views, and then you can post them on the Emergency Eggs thread if they get below 2 days. If you need help, please ask!!


----------



## Lewella (Oct 2, 2008)

Help!!! I've been offline with a kid with a broken arm and these guys need some help to grow up!

http://dragcave.net/user/PlatteRidge


----------



## Magic (Oct 2, 2008)

Yikes, Lewella!! Can you post your scroll link and give me permission to walk, and others permission to walk, your babies? I can put them on the emergency eggs thread and get them grown up quickly.

Duh, sorry, I just noticed that you DID post your scroll. All I need is permission to walk and permission for others to walk and I will go post your hatchlings!


----------



## SunQuest (Oct 2, 2008)

Magic said:


> I got a new egg, any idea what it will end up as?
> 
> I'd really like to get a gold, or a silver, but so far no luck, and now I'm full up!


Yep, I know what it will be. But nah nahna nah nah... I am not going to tellll....





But I can tell you this much, it will be male or female and will only have one head.





And it will be of a dark color.

And will have a darker set of spines than the body color.

I don't have one yet, but Carol liked this one.

Need more clues?

LOL.

And thanks for posting those to the emergency thread. Been in meetings today and have another to go to in 10 minutes.


----------



## Gini (Oct 2, 2008)

Liz I joined and posted on Gaia. I will send them into the emergency tomorrow if their 2 or below.

Thanks


----------



## Lewella (Oct 2, 2008)

Magic said:


> Yikes, Lewella!! Can you post your scroll link and give me permission to walk, and others permission to walk, your babies? I can put them on the emergency eggs thread and get them grown up quickly.
> Duh, sorry, I just noticed that you DID post your scroll. All I need is permission to walk and permission for others to walk and I will go post your hatchlings!


Thanks Magic! Yes you have permission to walk and for others to walk!

Wyatt's break wasn't a nice one - broke his radius in the growth plate by his wrist and displaced it big time. They did a closed reduction in the operating room to set it and he had to be put under. That was on Tuesday and he want back to school today and I'm waiting on pins and needles for the bus to come in a few minutes!


----------



## Magic (Oct 2, 2008)

Lewella said:


> Thanks Magic! Yes you have permission to walk and for others to walk!
> Wyatt's break wasn't a nice one - broke his radius in the growth plate by his wrist and displaced it big time. They did a closed reduction in the operating room to set it and he had to be put under. That was on Tuesday and he want back to school today and I'm waiting on pins and needles for the bus to come in a few minutes!



Ouch, poor kid, is he going to be ok?



Sure hope so, it sounds bad!

I'll go post your eggs on the emergencey thread!


----------



## Lewella (Oct 2, 2008)

Magic said:


> Ouch, poor kid, is he going to be ok?
> 
> 
> 
> Sure hope so, it sounds bad! I'll go post your eggs on the emergencey thread!


If the break stays set he'll be okay in 6 to 8 weeks. They had to put his hand in an odd position to keep the break in place when they casted it. He was pretty miserable this morning but wanted to go back to school and not miss any more then he absolutely has to. He's pretty disappointed that he has to miss the rest of the football season though!


----------



## Celtic Hill Farm (Oct 2, 2008)

Can i post my brother's eggs here?


----------



## Magic (Oct 2, 2008)

Celtic Hill Farm said:


> Can i post my brother's eggs here?




Sure!



Be aware that posting on here doesn't usually give eggs and hatchlings enough views or clicks to mature though (and we aren't allowed to use them in our signatures) so you'll want to post them somewhere else too.





Now to post mine again for a few more views!





Hatchlings:













First and only (so far) home-bred egg:





And the rest of my eggs:











 Oh and Nila, I think I've figured out what my newest egg is going to be!


----------



## Lewella (Oct 2, 2008)

They grew up - Thank You, Thank You, Thank You to the walkers!


----------



## Magic (Oct 2, 2008)

Lewella said:


> They grew up - Thank You, Thank You, Thank You to the walkers!




You are so welcome!



I helped Gini's eggs hatch too.

I was sorry to see that some eggs didn't make it, of others, but I NEED to have "permission to walk" in order to help. Don't be afraid to ask, ok?


----------



## Magic (Oct 2, 2008)

Oh, and if you do need help, please post your scroll link (again) on one of these threads so I don't have to go searching through this ever-lengthening thread for it.



Thanks!


----------



## Gini (Oct 2, 2008)

Thank you Liz and all that clicked!!!!! They’ve all hatched!!! Now I need to get them to the next phase. More clicks please!!

















I may need some more help Liz and all with walking as I'm going to be working on the CMHR auction.

Thank you all again!!!


----------



## Magic (Oct 2, 2008)

Gini said:


> Thank you Liz and all that clicked!!!!! They’ve all hatched!!! Now I need to get them to the next phase. More clicks please!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



If you are talking to me, my name is Lori.




Someone else called me Liz a while ago and I didn't correct them and must have become Liz permanently, lol!

Thanks for the heads-up, I will definitely watch over your babies for you.



Can't wait for the CMHR Auction too! Thank you for all your hard work on that every time!


----------



## crponies (Oct 3, 2008)

Thanks for all who have helped out my eggs and hatchlings. Here are my current ones:

















my scroll


----------



## Maxi'sMinis (Oct 3, 2008)

Clicked on everyone this morning.


----------



## Gini (Oct 3, 2008)

Please help my dragons grow up…….


----------



## Lewella (Oct 3, 2008)

Everyone got my clicks today!

I took in some abandoned eggs that need clicks!

















Permission is given to walk and my scroll link is: http://dragcave.net/user/PlatteRidge


----------



## Magic (Oct 4, 2008)

Bumping this back up to the first page for those who need the views and clicks!


----------



## ErikaS. (Oct 5, 2008)

Posted on Gaia, but I'm not getting enough clicks- the emergency thread worked well, though. Sooo... here they are again...I wonder if I can post on MySpace?









The green swirl egg has just over two days left. Thanks folks; I'll be clicking yours!



Permission to walk and scroll link: http://dragcave.net/user/KerkaJay


----------



## AppyLover2 (Oct 5, 2008)

I've stayed away from the dragons til now but just clicked on this page of them. One of you need to have one hatch on Oct 7th....that's when my daughter was hatched.....ummm errrr I mean born.


----------



## joyenes (Oct 5, 2008)

Here are some of my newest eggs and hatchlings. They seem to need a little help. Thanks everyone for all the clicks and views so far. I will keep clicking away for you too



Joyce

http://dragcave.net/user/joyenes


----------



## SunQuest (Oct 5, 2008)

AppyLover2 said:


> I've stayed away from the dragons til now but just clicked on this page of them. One of you need to have one hatch on Oct 7th....that's when my daughter was hatched.....ummm errrr I mean born.


Well, I don't have one that will hatch on that day. It is sometimes hard to guess when they will hatch, but it appears that the eggs that I have are going to be ready before then, or after.

But... My Silver hatchling, which is a rare dragon, is due to mature on the 7th hopefully. At least it will be able to mature on that date, but since it has a lot of views and no hatchling wings, who knows if it really will mature.

Anyway, here is my current lot of dragons. I believe that the green egg is also a rare alt version of the vine dragon as it is just ever so slightly darker than the other vines. Will see when it hatches.

Eggs:









Hatchlings:



(Woot! My first silver!!!)

Hatchling from my breeding program:





I have been clicking on everyone elses also.

And Erika,

You have to post multiple times on the eggspam thread at gaia. The reason is that your post will quickly move off the screen. Also, here is a link to another high traffic site that you can ppost at without a membership. It has it's own page for hatchlings, eggs, and emergencies. Just need the egg's code and your user name. The emergencies on this forum are limited to 3 days and less. So you have at least one egg that qualifies. I would also post the eggs in the hatchery.

http://gwynevere.110mb.com/emergency.php


----------



## SunQuest (Oct 5, 2008)

ErikaS. said:


> Posted on Gaia, but I'm not getting enough clicks- the emergency thread worked well, though. Sooo... here they are again...I wonder if I can post on MySpace?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Erika,

I am going to walk your eggs on gaia some more. You have the gray egg posted 2 times, may want to fix that so the red egg gets some help. I am not going to walk your white egg, or your black hatchling as they are still above the 6 day limit and I would most likely make them ill. Better to let them go another day and then walk them.

Please use the link I posted in my previous reply to help get some views for your dragons. You don't need to sign up for anything to use that site. Just make sure that if you post on the emergency link that your dragons have 3 days or less. Otherwise, you can use the links on the left side of the page to get to the correct area for your eggs and hatchlings after you click on the link above.


----------



## Casnos Minis (Oct 5, 2008)

I bred my red female to my green male and no egg. I also can't breed my only male to my other 2 females, why?

Christy


----------



## SunQuest (Oct 5, 2008)

Casnos Minis said:


> I bred my red female to my green male and no egg. I also can't breed my only male to my other 2 females, why?Christy


Laughs. It is because male dragons don't recover quick enough to be able to have more than one female dragon at a time. You have to wait 7 days until he can mate again. Same with the female that was bred.

Since all of these dragons can only mate once in 7 days, so I say you will need to find yourself some more male dragons. Hopefully they will be compatable with your females. I haven't been super lucky with mine. I have some that refuse to go near each other or are not interested in each other. Sigh. I only have one successfull pair and I have 6 pairs of dragons. Trial and more trial to I find the best pairs, but I hate waiting for breeding season! LOL


----------



## Casnos Minis (Oct 6, 2008)

Thanks. I didn't get an egg either, how long does it take for that to show up? I've got my first home bred egg:





These are the parents:

Mom:





Dad:





I had bred him with my red femal and didn't get any eggs. I got 3 eggs with this breeding and could only keep one.

Thanks,

Christy


----------



## Magic (Oct 6, 2008)

Ok, so today I have walked Gini's hatchlings (and Gini I added your scroll and hatchlings to the Dragon Cave Fansite too, link is below, for more views and clicks), and I refreshed Joyenes' page til the short-time egg hatched and the other hatchling matured. Yay!





I must have been extremely lucky the one time I tried breeding dragons-- had one female at the time, selected a male, got an egg.



Beginners luck I guess! I haven't tried again since, been gathering other eggs instead.





I'm going to be pretty busy the next few days, so I may not be able to help much with eggs and hatchlings. I will make sure to come click on everyone's little ones on these threads if I get a chance though, as I have been. Here are my bunch:





























Repost your eggs and hatchlings on one of these threads if they need clicks and views, ok? It's easier to find them if they are on a more recent page. And do check out Gaia and this place that Nila told us about: Dragon Cave Fansite Your dragons will get the views they need, though for clicks, this place is the best! You guys rock!


----------



## Lewella (Oct 6, 2008)

My first homebred egg!





My other eggs and hatchlings:


----------



## Lucky-C-Acres-Minis (Oct 6, 2008)

Yikes! Need help on this one! only has a 1.85 days left to hatch,


----------



## The Dynamic Duo (Oct 6, 2008)

Ok, quick question. How do I get rid of DEAD eggs? I have 2 and they are driving me BONKERS!

New egg(s):


----------



## Sun Runner Stables (Oct 6, 2008)

Hey everyone! It's me- Spotted Pony Girl- just figured I needed to change my name around since the old one was.... well Old. lol

Anyways sorry I haven't been here- good to see that all of you are getting along Wonderfully with your dragons though!!! 



:wub



:wub

Oh an Duo- They will go away on their own after 2 weeks.


----------



## crponies (Oct 7, 2008)

My newest egg:





My other eggs:









I don't have any hatchlings at the moment.

my scroll


----------



## SunQuest (Oct 7, 2008)

Lucky-C-Acres-Minis said:


> Yikes! Need help on this one! only has a 1.85 days left to hatch,


Lucky-C-Acres,

We have to have permision to walk your eggs and let others walk them. Just reply that you give us permission to do so. Also, please post a link to your scroll. That will be necessary to help get you the max views so that your egg will hatch.

I will post them on Gaia and on the site that Magic linked to in her last post if you have not posted them on those two locations.


----------



## Maxi'sMinis (Oct 7, 2008)

My daughters new eggs



http://dragcave.net/user/MMB2











My new eggy poos! http://dragcave.net/user/MMB53











OOOOohhhh poka dotted ones


----------



## Gini (Oct 7, 2008)

Clicks please. Help us hatch…..


----------



## Heart L Ranch (Oct 8, 2008)

My second home bred egg


----------



## Lucky-C-Acres-Minis (Oct 8, 2008)

Here's my dragons again:

Adults:

























Hatchlings: First home-bred baby



Parents are the first black dragon and the last blue dragon above





Eggs:





Trying to get another "home-bred" egg but my males/females won't cooperate





Scroll


----------



## Lewella (Oct 8, 2008)

Gave everyone clicks!

Here are my current hatchlings:

















My eggs:

This green is my first "home bred"!


----------



## TangoMango (Oct 8, 2008)

Here are my new guys. Thanks for any clicks.

This little guy only has 2 days left...


----------



## Lewella (Oct 8, 2008)

Post the under two day one here - http://gwynevere.110mb.com/emergency.php Just scroll to the bottom of the screen, enter your Dragon Cave user name and the eggs 4 digit code.

(My connection is crappy today and I can't get the gwynevere site to load so hopefully it works for you - the emergency area gets TONS of views!)


----------



## TangoMango (Oct 8, 2008)

Nope, can get the site up on my computer either. I will keep trying though.

Thanks a bunch!


----------



## Magic (Oct 9, 2008)

Here are my latest hatchlings and egg:


----------



## SunQuest (Oct 9, 2008)

Hey Everyone,

Glad to see that all of your dragons are thriving!

Lewella,

Cool! You have an alternate vine dragon! I was lucky and got one also. Now to get an alternate black. Unfortunately, they only exist on the abandoned page and they are snatched up as quick as they are let go.

Here are my current youngsters.

Eggs from my breeding program:



 



My Hatchlings:


----------



## Lewella (Oct 9, 2008)

My alternate vine is one of the few eggs I've "stolen" instead of nabbed on the abandoned page. What I really want once these guys grow up is a chicken.... LOL I've never been lucky enough to see a chicken egg description come up yet so haven't even had a chance to try at one.

Here's my newest eggs:


----------



## Casnos Minis (Oct 9, 2008)

Please walk them. My haychlings only have 2.04 and 2.01 days left.

















Here is my Scroll also:

http://dragcave.net/user/Casnos%20MInis

Thanks,

Christy


----------



## Gini (Oct 9, 2008)

More Clicks please…………………….. They’re starting to crack!!! So am I :arg! :arg!


----------



## Lewella (Oct 9, 2008)

I put your less than 3 day hatchlings in the gynyvere site's ER Christy!


----------



## Sun Runner Stables (Oct 10, 2008)

Buuuuuuummmp!


----------



## crponies (Oct 10, 2008)

Ok, here are my current ones:

















My scroll: Atalaya's Scroll


----------



## The Dynamic Duo (Oct 11, 2008)

AGH!!! 1.99 days left on these 2 beauties









PERMISSION TO WALK





Another one with less than 2 days





Permission to walk 

MY SCROLL


----------



## Magic (Oct 11, 2008)

The Dynamic Duo said:


> New egg(s):





I noticed that your eggs have just under 2 days left; Would you like me to put your eggs on the Emergency thread on Gaia? If so, just let me know, with permission to walk and for others to walk, post your scroll link ok?





added: ok, that's funny, we were posting at the same time.



scroll link?

Posting together again.



Ok, I put the first two eggs on the emergency thread, but the third egg is just shy of less than two days so I can't put it on there yet (their rules). I will put it on the eggspam one though, for now, to get it started.


----------



## Casnos Minis (Oct 11, 2008)

I have another homebred egg.





Christy


----------



## Tapestry Minis (Oct 11, 2008)

Hello my fellow addictees I have a split egg that I just bred today and need to make room on my scroll so I wanted to see if there was any of you that would like to take him/her?


----------



## Sun Runner Stables (Oct 11, 2008)

Finally! I don't know how I managed it- but I got a Gold! Yay!!!!


----------



## Tapestry Minis (Oct 11, 2008)

So what is your technique? Many I can't get one to save my life






Anyone want him/her???


----------



## crponies (Oct 12, 2008)

Oooo, I love that gold egg! Here are mine now:

















My Scroll


----------



## crponies (Oct 12, 2008)

Alright, I now have two more eggs. I got the split egg from Christine, and I bred two of my dragons and got an egg. So, now I have 3 hatchlings and 5 eggs! Here are the other two:


----------



## Lewella (Oct 12, 2008)

Here's my latest eggs - gave everyone clicks!


----------



## Maxi'sMinis (Oct 12, 2008)

Help!!!!! What do ya do when your hatchlings are sick. I hid them until I can figure out what's up with them. I had to hide the eggs cause they got so many views. Please help if you know what's wrong with my cute little babies.


----------



## Tapestry Minis (Oct 12, 2008)

Keep them hidden, they can get sick from getting too many views/u views/clicks too fast. Give them 24 hours and the saying should go away once the time ticks down a little closer to when it will mature.


----------



## Magic (Oct 12, 2008)

Maxi'sMinis said:


> Help!!!!! What do ya do when your hatchlings are sick. I hid them until I can figure out what's up with them. I had to hide the eggs cause they got so many views. Please help if you know what's wrong with my cute little babies.




I've had that happen too; I hid mine til they were doing better. Time will keep ticking down on them though, so keep an eye on them. I've started waiting to post my new eggs-- and hatchlings-- here til they are at least half a day old, because according to the Dragon Forum, too many clicks compared to the number of views can make them sick. Of course, too many views too soon can make them sick too. Who would have thought that dragons could be so complicated?


----------



## Gini (Oct 12, 2008)

[SIZE=12pt]*Boy this is addicting. I'm putting things up on the CMHR auction and I keep checking these eggs. Once I get these to adulthood I'm gonna quit for awhile.*[/SIZE]

Yea Right!!!!!!!

Clicks please


----------



## Magic (Oct 13, 2008)

Does anyone want/need help with eggs or hatchlings?

Here are my latest hatchlings:









My eggs:







 My first gold!



 My first paper!

These hatchlings are my first frozen ones.


----------



## Lewella (Oct 13, 2008)

I haven't frozen any yet - after a few more I may have to though because they are so darn cute! It will be especially tempting if the option to have non-winged frozen hatchlings and winged ones comes about.

My first black! From the abandoned page - maybe I'll get an alternate.... though that's probably too much to wish for!





Another homebred:





Other eggs:



 

 



Hatchlings:


----------



## Maxi'sMinis (Oct 14, 2008)

I got a new paper egg!!!





http://dragcave.net/user/MMB53


----------



## ErikaS. (Oct 14, 2008)

Thanks Nila (and everyone) for your expertise and advice; I have been able to grow most of my dragons (after the initial rough start) and it's been fun.

(This incubator hasn't updated itself, yet.)


----------



## Magic (Oct 14, 2008)

Lucky-C-Acres-Minis said:


> Eggs:
> 
> 
> 
> ...





I put your egg on the Emergency page of the Dragon Cavesite, it has .95 days left and not even a crack yet!



Everyone please click on her egg, let's save it!


----------



## Tapestry Minis (Oct 14, 2008)

Hey Mary!

I'll trade you! I have a male vine hatchie and was hoping to get a female since I already have a male. I PMed you too. Let me know....Thanks


----------



## Casnos Minis (Oct 14, 2008)

I have 3 new eggs:













This is a home bred egg:





Does anyone want this hatching? I don't know if it's a male or female, but I have 2 females already.





Christy


----------



## Magic (Oct 14, 2008)

Erika S, your white hatchling has just 2.5 days left, would you like me to post it somewhere for you to get it grown up quickly?

Gini, I've got yours on the Dragon Cave site, they are getting old enough to be able to mature, just need some views.



Need to go see what you've added lately to the auction for the rescue!


----------



## ErikaS. (Oct 14, 2008)

Thanks Magic, for looking out for me; I did manage to get the white one grown but it was a close call. I don't always have a lot of time on the computer and almost missed that. Anyway, Permission to Walk: http://dragcave.net/user/KerkaJay

I would like a silver dragon if I can ever find one... and maybe a chicken.


----------



## Maxi'sMinis (Oct 15, 2008)

I got a gold egg


----------



## Lewella (Oct 15, 2008)

Eggs:



 

 

 

 



Hatchlings:









My kid's eggs (they are now addicted too - LOL):


----------



## Magic (Oct 15, 2008)

I have just about every kind of dragon they have now, except for the "Alt" ones. I did just get a silver but won't post it yet, it needs a day or so before getting clicks.




Here are a couple of my eggs









And my hatchlings













And my frozen hatchlings

















Now I'm off to click on all of your eggs and hatchlings!


----------



## SunQuest (Oct 16, 2008)

Magic said:


> And my frozen hatchlings
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh Magic! You froze an Alt Vine!



The Alt vine has no red in it.

Just so everyone here knows, the Alt eggs are slightly darker than the normal ones. What I do is try to compare them to the normal versions. I have yet to get an Alt black, but was successful in obtaining an Alt Vine. Also, the only way to get the Alts is to get them by breeding the regular versions, or by finding them on the abandoned page. They can not be stolen. (I get the impression that silvers and golds bred to the black or vine will help increase the chances of an alt. But I could be wrong.)

And I finally got my first ever gold yesterday! Wahoo! And nabbed a silver today! Am am on a lucky streak right now! Just wish that breeding would go better! (Must be the full moon!)

Will update this post with eggs and hatchlings shortly.

My Eggs:



 



My Hatchlings:


----------



## Magic (Oct 16, 2008)

SunQuest said:


> Oh Magic! You froze an Alt Vine!
> 
> 
> 
> The Alt vine has no red in it.




Are you sure? It hadn't matured but looked just like my other normal vine before it started to mature. Dang. OH! Well that was a goofy move! I've been trying for an alt black and no luck. But I did get another silver!





Hubby has eggs and dragons now too; he wanted all blacks and whites, but he's conceded to have silvers and golds as possible as well.



He "hunts" them, and then I take care of them (so traditional, lol)



These are his:


----------



## Lewella (Oct 16, 2008)

That is such a hoot about your hubby's eggs Magic!



My kids are the same way - they have specific colors they want and do not want - I want at least one of everything!





Anyone else have way more of one gender than the other? I have a whole whopping two males for nine females... I'm hoping the two latest hatchlings are males!


----------



## Magic (Oct 17, 2008)

Lewella said:


> Anyone else have way more of one gender than the other? I have a whole whopping two males for nine females... I'm hoping the two latest hatchlings are males!



Just counted mine, and actually I have almost equal numbers of males and females, but when I first started, the males WAY outnumbered the females. I've done three different breedings so far and each has been a success, producing a single egg twice and two eggs once. Next I hope to produce an "alt black" but we'll see how that goes. I guess I should try for an alt green too, since I'd like at least one of everything too.


----------



## SunQuest (Oct 17, 2008)

Lewella, That is really unbalanced and I must be lucky! The only hints I can give is to stay away from the pinks and purples as those are always female. But other than that, there is not much you can do.

I have been working at keeping a balanced group of male vs females. Right now I have one or two more females, but at one point I had more males. I have given up some well developed hatchlings that I knew the gender on to help keep the ratio of male to female.

And Magic, yes I am sure. The 2 vine hatchlings look the same except that there are some small red flowers vs yellow flowers. I have an alt vine, but not a regular one and I think the regular one is prettier.

And it is funny that your hubby is now collecting dragons. My hubby wants nothing to do with it! LOL.


----------



## Lewella (Oct 17, 2008)

I have 5 hatchlings right now so hopefully most will be male! I've done three matings - two successful. One produced two eggs and one produced one. Of course the one that produced two eggs I picked the one that ended up being a female vine instead of a male weather....Arrgg! LOL I only have one pink and one purple because of the gender issue.

Here's the hatchlings and eggs for the day (hatchlings mine - eggs kids):


----------



## SunQuest (Oct 17, 2008)

Lewella, I hope you get some males for hatchlings this time. I just found out that I have 2 male hatchlings and am happy to say they should mature in the next hour or so. That means I am balanced again on my ratio.

And Magic, your frozen vine hatchling now has red in it. It is strange that yesterday it was without red, and now there is red. The red would indicate it is a normal vine. I know that mine did not have red in it. I wonder if the initial hatchling is identical in looks until they mature enought to know gender. I know as an egg you can hardly tell the difference, but there are some clues due to color. So I was wrong on what type of vine you had which is good!

I clicked on all today.

My Eggs:



 



My Hatchlings:


----------



## Gini (Oct 18, 2008)

*[SIZE=12pt]EMERGENCY[/SIZE]*

PLEASE HELP!!!!!!!! just one day left Permission to walk


----------



## Gini (Oct 18, 2008)

Boy am I short timing on some of these eggs. Please help me get them hatched and grown up to adult hood. Thanks for the clicks. I’m a clicking for everyone.

EGGS



 

 



Hatchling please click


----------



## crponies (Oct 19, 2008)

Gini, I have had great success using this site: The Dragon Cave Fansite

Here is my scroll: Atalaya's Scroll

My one little egg: 



My hatchlings:


----------



## Casnos Minis (Oct 19, 2008)

PLEASE CLICK AND WALK. THEY ONLY HAVE 1.58 DAYS LEFT.

http://dragcave.net/user/Casnos%20MInis

Thanks,

Christy


----------



## Magic (Oct 19, 2008)

Hey Christy, I'll go post your eggs on a couple of places.





Here's an egg I picked up from the abandoned page, it has just over one day left, clicks would be appreciated!


----------



## Gini (Oct 19, 2008)

crponies said:


> Gini, I have had great success using this site: The Dragon Cave Fansite



Thanks Jayne I've posted them and I'm getting clicks.


----------



## Casnos Minis (Oct 19, 2008)

Casnos Minis said:


> PLEASE CLICK AND WALK. THEY ONLY HAVE 1.58 DAYS LEFT.
> 
> http://dragcave.net/user/Casnos%20MInis
> 
> ...


Thanks, they all hatched. I also have another home grown egg, but it was just laid so it's got a while before it needs help.

Christy


----------



## Gini (Oct 19, 2008)

Question to all. How do you do home grown eggs??? Inquiring minds want to know


----------



## Lewella (Oct 19, 2008)

If you have male and female dragons on the \"Actions\" page on the females there is the option to breed. You can only breed each dragon once a week and they don\'t always like each other so not each attempt will produce eggs. If more than one egg is produced you have to choose just one to keep and the rest go up for grabs on the abandoned page.

Here\'s my latest eggs:








Kids latest egg:





















Hatchlings:

Mine:











Kids:









Gave everyone clicks!


----------



## Lewella (Oct 21, 2008)

Hey Nila - I figured out how to tell the difference between an alternate vine and regular vine hatchling. They are almost the same but the alternate's yellow parts are a more orangish shade. It's hard to distinguish unless you have one of each though!

Here are my new eggs:



 



Gave everyone clicks!


----------



## The Dynamic Duo (Oct 21, 2008)

Thanks for the help hatching my other 3 everyone! 2 males.

Attempted breedings:

Biantajk with Kiljarnk- NO EGGS

Una Notte del destino with Alkilar- Refused to go near each other.





Any breeding tips?


----------



## TangoMango (Oct 21, 2008)

Im a clickin fool..

How you guys can help these young ones out too..

Thanks


----------



## crponies (Oct 21, 2008)

Here's my latest:

hatchling: 



eggs:


----------



## Maxi'sMinis (Oct 22, 2008)

http://dragcave.net/user/MMB53



 This female vine is for adoption


----------



## Magic (Oct 22, 2008)

Here's my current "herd".



I've been very lucky, I've gotten golds and silvers!

































And Hubby's eggs and hatchlings. He likes the golds and silvers too, and is now going to branch out and get stone and weather dragons since they will fit his "theme" (and probably because they are more macho-looking, lol)





























I just realized that his and my groups look eerily similar right now. I have almost all of the dragons, as adults and also frozen hatchlings. The hatchlings I pick up on the abandoned page and immediately freeze, then it frees my scroll to get more.



Did you know that they will be releasing some new dragons, and also some that are colored differently than the current ones? I can't believe I am so caught up in this, lol!

Ok, I am off to click all your eggs and dragons!





*edited* Tango, I put your mint-colored egg on the Dragon Cave Fansite Emergency Eggs page, as it has just 2.3 days with no cracks yet. It should hatch PDQ now!


----------



## The Dynamic Duo (Oct 22, 2008)

Ok guys, emergency question. Any sites where it will tell me what type of egg I have? I want to Abandon 2 of mine but I dont want to give away a good one or one I want. Site link, please?


----------



## Magic (Oct 22, 2008)

The Dynamic Duo said:


> Ok guys, emergency question. Any sites where it will tell me what type of egg I have? I want to Abandon 2 of mine but I dont want to give away a good one or one I want. Site link, please?




Are you wondering if it is an "Alt" or not? I don't know of anyplace that says, though someone on the Gaia site kept posting a chart showing the difference between the alt blacks and vines. It's a very subtle difference though.... Can you post them here and we can see if we can tell? Sorry, I'm not really any help for this!


----------



## Lewella (Oct 22, 2008)

You and hubby are on a roll Magic! Tough to get the silvers and golds without high speed so I or the kids haven't been that lucky yet.

Gave everyone clicks and all of my and the kids current eggs and hatchlings are on previous page of thread.


----------



## Magic (Oct 22, 2008)

Lewella said:


> You and hubby are on a roll Magic! Tough to get the silvers and golds without high speed so I or the kids haven't been that lucky yet.
> Gave everyone clicks and all of my and the kids current eggs and hatchlings are on previous page of thread.



Oh, you don't have high speed? Dang!



Maybe when I start breeding the golds and silvers we can figure out a way to give you and others here a good chance to pick up the ones I don't keep? Seems pretty iffy but I'd be willing to give it a try! Oh, and Lewella, your links don't seem to be working, I click on your eggs and get an error message, you might want to check that so they can get their clicks.


----------



## Magic (Oct 22, 2008)

The Dynamic Duo said:


> Attempted breedings:Biantajk with Kiljarnk- NO EGGS
> 
> Una Notte del destino with Alkilar- Refused to go near each other.
> 
> ...





I guess I've just been lucky; I've tried three matings and all worked out, got a single egg from two of the matings and two eggs from the other. You can only keep one egg from each mating so I had to abandon one. Keep trying, I guess, and get more dragons so you have more options? Good luck, I hope your next attempt produces an egg!


----------



## Lewella (Oct 24, 2008)

Here they are again Magic!

The kids:

































Mine:



















 (Plan to freeze this one when it hatches!)





Yeah, not having high speed stinks! I'm in "no man's land" for both DSL and Wireless.


----------



## Magic (Oct 24, 2008)

Lewella said:


> Yeah, not having high speed stinks! I'm in "no man's land" for both DSL and Wireless.




What about satellite? That's what we ended up getting, it works great! We are kind of out in the boonies too. The neighbor got satellite internet and recommended it. SO worth getting!!





























These are my current little ones. Lucky hubby snagged an alt black from the abandoned page, can't believe he got one before I did. They keep mentioning releasing an "Autumn" egg, whatcha want to bet that hubby snags on and I don't? Maybe he's not only luckier than me, but FASTER than me too, lol!


----------



## The Dynamic Duo (Oct 25, 2008)

Is my last hatchling an Alt.?


----------



## Magic (Oct 25, 2008)

The Dynamic Duo said:


> Is my last hatchling an Alt.?



No, sorry. An alt vine will have a orangey look to its eyes and chest, rather than bright yellow. I think that the only way to get an alt is either to breed one, or get one off of the abandoned page; the mystery (stolen) eggs don't have any alts, as far as I know. It's so difficult (for me anyway) to see the difference when they are eggs, unless they are right next to a normal one of the same color. If you keep this vine hatchling, or have a different one, you can breed it when it matures to another dragon to try for an alt.


----------



## Lewella (Oct 26, 2008)

I'd love satellite but hubby about has a heart attack when he sees the installation cost!

I got my alt vine breeding a regular vine to a green. They only produced one egg and it was the alt. Of course a female....I'm still very much female heavy! One of the kids is starting off male heavy - would be nice if it would balance out! LOL

The current bunch....

The kids:

































Mine:


----------



## The Dynamic Duo (Oct 26, 2008)

Poohy. He was an abandon-eer but I didnt get lucky. Soon more breeding males!


----------



## Magic (Oct 26, 2008)

Hey Alyx, I put your red and orange eggs on the Dragon Cave Fansite emergency eggs page, since they were below 3 days and no cracks yet. They should be hatched in next to no time now.


----------



## Magic (Oct 27, 2008)

TangoMango said:


> Im a clickin fool..How you guys can help these young ones out too..
> 
> Thanks




Tango I put all of these on the Emergency Eggs, they were getting near a day and a half to live and no cracks. Alyx's hatched quickly so I'm sure that yours will too.


----------



## The Dynamic Duo (Oct 27, 2008)

Thanks Majic!

3 Hatchlings and 2 egg!





















Females to Males

3 females to 4 males and 4unknown hatchlings and eggs


----------



## Lewella (Oct 27, 2008)

The kids picked this one up off the abandoned page and it could use some clicks (lots of time - poor thing has probably been abandoned several times) 



New eggs for the kids:





























Kid's first home bred egg:





New for me:


----------



## The Dynamic Duo (Oct 28, 2008)

bump up to first page!


----------



## Lewella (Oct 31, 2008)

Kids


----------



## Lewella (Oct 31, 2008)

Mine


----------



## SunQuest (Oct 31, 2008)

Wow, that Halloween mass breed still has eggs on the abandoned page. I am amazed. Of course I did my share to contribute. I bred I think 9 pairs.

I was lucky yesterday. In fact, very very lucky.

I adopted a red hatchling, then I adopted a silver, received my first home bred silver, and then when looking for gold I got this:

"This egg smells rotten and is stone cold."

Hummm... wonder what it will be. I know that everyone is clammering to get one, and I decided that since I got one right at 12:00 AM on the nose, that I would not try for a second as everyone should get a chance.

So here are my eggs. The special new egg is fogged as I am very concerned about soft shell on this one, but will probably unfog it within the next 12 hours. So I posted it here anyway so that it shows up just as soon as I can watch it closely.













And my hatchlings.


----------



## Lewella (Nov 1, 2008)

One of the kids picked up a red today when the regular drop started again:





I got two of the "rotten" eggs - one was in the last hour they were being dropped. Planned to gift one but they are presently not giftable...

Here's my latest:













Other kid's new home bred red:


----------



## Magic (Nov 3, 2008)

Well, I convinced hubby to try to force-hatch his first Halloween egg, and it died. OH! Whoops. He managed to get a silver on the abandoned page after that, so hopefully he doesn't feel too bad. Actually, hopefully it makes ME feel better-- I've never been a party to the death of a hatchling before.





These are his:













And this is one of mine:





The Halloween eggs should start hatching soon, wait til you see the first-stage hatchlings, they look like dead newborn possums or something, lol! The second stage are more asthetically pleasing though.


----------



## Maxi'sMinis (Nov 5, 2008)

Hi all

I think I have an alt here. Can anyone tell me for sure?


----------



## Magic (Nov 5, 2008)

Maxi'sMinis said:


> Hi all
> I think I have an alt here. Can anyone tell me for sure?



Well, I'm late to this, but now that it's hatched it is obviously is! Congratulations!





Here are my eggs and hatchlings, still waiting for the hatchlings to grow wings so they don't look so, um, dead.



Interested to see their genders, and also to find out if they are breedable. If so, there will be plenty of new "vampire eggs" for others to get! Cool!


----------



## The Dynamic Duo (Nov 10, 2008)

Wow, those vamp eggs are AWESOME!!!!!!

My new home bred egg:





PLease help him!!!!!!!! OH!


----------



## Blitz Huf Miniatures (Nov 11, 2008)

[SIZE=12pt][/SIZE]

My eggs and hatchlings:













My son's egg:








: Thanks so much!



:


----------



## SunQuest (Nov 11, 2008)

Magic said:


> Well, I convinced hubby to try to force-hatch his first Halloween egg, and it died. OH! Whoops. He managed to get a silver on the abandoned page after that, so hopefully he doesn't feel too bad. Actually, hopefully it makes ME feel better-- I've never been a party to the death of a hatchling before.


Thats ok, at least you are not the executioner!

I decided to try to force a couple of eggs as I didn't want them all maturing at once. Well, I forced a red that I bred at 3 days old. It worked wonderful. Then I forced a gray that I nabbed from a cave. It was slightly less than 2 days old. It worked again, but got ill, so fogged it and it cleared up overnight. So I was thinking ok, I have it down. Wait until a huge hole is in it and do this when close to the 3.5 day mark.

So this morning, I look at my scroll and think, humm... I want more eggs, to help kind of balance the hatchlings with the eggs better. So I decide that I would force my home bred silver that was at 3.59 days left. It has had a huge whole for the past day or more, and was very close to hatching. I figured that since it was closer than the others, the chances would be very good for it to work. WRONG!

I killed my own egg! Now I have to live with that egg on my scroll for 2 weeks to remind me that forcing is not good! Sigh, I plead guilty to making scrambled eggs!

Just a reminder to any that want to force eggs, I read on the DC forum once that it is not polite to force eggs from other people's breeding. So I would only force those that are stolen directly from the cave, or of my own breeding. The reason for this is that when it fails, it puts a dead egg on the parent's scrolls. And lets say that I am not sure I will try it again. 3 times is enough when I look at the fact that I lost a silver because I was trying to hurry things up.


----------



## RENMACMINIS (Nov 12, 2008)

Here are my dragons and eggs...


----------

